# "Into the hellforges, gate of the plasma forge!"



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

4 days earlier.

As the mechanicus lunar class cruiser closed in on Sol, it's current state was revealed to those aboard the ship.

Dozens of ships of the imperial navy and inferna was in orbit, exchanging shots with the multitude of ground defense turrets.
Ships were burning and retreating, huge areas on the ground were blackened burnt wastelands that fizzled like the end of a lho stick (cigaret).

The forges below safe from the pounding thanks to great void shield arrays, the situation was grim.


Upon the lunar, a mantled figure with his bodyguard of elite acolytes made their way towards the meeting room.
The golden armoured form of inquisitor Germahim Ect walked proudly in front of his chosen henchmen. These acolytes were some of the best he had at his disposal, and would be perfect for the mission ahead.

After a while they entered the meeting hall, an elaborately dressed imperial officer with a great mustasche was speaking with a power armoured form of an arch magos veneratus.
None other than the renowned Zaulthas Pheist, one of the three princes of inferna.
Zaulthas wore the classic robes of the machine cult, but it showed that this one belonged to someone of great importance since the cloth was elaborately woven with a fire-like pattern, making the cloth itself look like a raging inferno.
The edges wearing a white brodery, shaped like the classic cog tooth pattern of mechanicus.
His lower jaw a adamantine plate, his one eye a milky white orb without iris or pupil, the other eye an elaborate bionic.
Pheist carried a great black halberd with intricate red designs, it showed that the flame was an important symbol in the infernean society.

"-How goes the war?" Inquisitor Ect suddently spoke, his voice boomed out, making the two war leaders in front of them stop their rantings.

"-The war goes as ever, the imperial guard is holding off the enemy forces while the skitarii of inferna upholds the offensive." The officer spoke.

"-Did you bring the reinforcements?" Zaulthas voice a mechanical chatter, his one eye a white emptyness, the other bionic one constantly constantly zooming in and out.

"-I did, half a company of space marines of the Exorcists are closing in as we speak, they only need coordinates for their landing."

The imperial officer cut off pheist and said.
"-Wonderful, so magos, give me the best suited landing zones for orbital landings within a days march of Sol secundus!"

Pheist looked surprisingly annoyed for someone without a mouth.
"-... the best suited locations for orbital landings are here, here and here, although...."
Pheist pointed at a tactical display on the table in front of them, but was cut of by the imperial officer.

"-Wonderful! The exorcists will deploy here." The officer pointed on a valley within 62 miles of Sol secundus.
"-There they will make their advance and like a rapier cut at the heart of the forge!" He blathered on.

"-Perhaps you should listen to what lord Pheist has to say?" Ect suggested to the officer.

The officer just looked upon the gathered people in disgust.
"-...i will make my leave, i have forces to command." And with that he left the room, followed put by two parade dressed guardsmen who were his bodyguard.

After the officer left, Pheist seemed to be boiling with rage, literally shaking.
"-What is the matter?" Ect asked.

"-That puffed up peacock of an officer is the matter, never in my life have i witnessed such ignorance." Pheists voice was deformed with rage.

"-No matter, he will have the responsibility..." And with those words Zaulthas Pheist left the room, four strongly built protectors with staffs formed his bodyguard.
In the doorway Pheist halted and said.
"-Until later.... inquisitor."

[The acolytes stand in the meeting room with inquisitor Ect, actually so far, you don't have a mission as to speak, but since you are inquisitive fellows you should be wondering what is happening.]

Flanking the mechanicus lunar, was a strike cruiser of the exorcists.
The final preparations were done, the imperial officer had given the coordinates for the drop and it was time for entry!

In one of the drop pod bays, sergeant Nils Vernso was preparing his squad for the drop pod assult to come.

[Ok, Nils. You get a bit of a head start in the story, AKA the fighting , roleplay some of the things you and your squad say during the steps i describe.]

After half an hour, the ship was in low orbit, the site was cleared as hostile-free and the drop began.

The drop was flawless, and on the ground the 50 exorcists secure their LC and prepare to move out, your mission is to infiltrate the second largest forge on the planet, Sol secundus.

[Do some cool things, some strange mechanical scouts will come in your way.]


Not far away, a lone eldar attack craft was making planetfall, a single eldar ranger was at its control panel and closing in on the surface fast.

Srythal Erinial was his name, and his mission given by his farseers was simple.
You should go alone, for that is how it was forseen, and work your way to the second largest gathering of housing on the planet, locally known as Sol secundus by the Mon'keigh.
There you will search and find the reason behind the great disturbance in real space.

Srythal was old and wise, even so compared to some of his own kin and knew that this was no easy mission, and was happy to work alone.

He had infiltrated warzones before, but frankly, non as violent as this ever before.
He could see groupings of forces moving about, even from low orbit, exchanging fire and dying.

He watched the fighting but was suddently cast out of his trance by a warning siren.
Something was closing in, he cursed his ignorance.
He looked behind him and saw a great winged deamonic beast.

He watched in shock, but kept his nerves, this was not the time for fear.

[Ok, you have a small craft mostly designed for atmoshperic landing for a single individual, similar to a viper. This winged beast is enough to take down a fury interceptor that is almost the size of a thunderhawk, luckily you are a player character so i wont kill you in the first post, but you will crash. Roleplay it.]



And that is the beginning, sorry if the post was huge, i had to squeeze in a few things.

Now enjoy the RP!


Link to recruitment thread, with page numbers for character descriptions.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88168


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 1*

"Come on you pitiful exscuses for marines!" Sergeant Nils Vernso shouted, talking to his men in the usual manner "Get your bolters loaded! we haven't got all day!" The marines were loading there bolters and getting prepeared for the drop.
Nils stood not far from his men, ready for the drop, all he needed was the co-ordinates for the drop. A crew member came up to Nils and said "We have the co-ordinates" he handed him the co-ordinates on a data-slab.
Nils took it and looked quickly through it, "hold on a minute...this valley is 62 miles away from where we are meant to be!" Nils looked up at the crewmember "what brainless idiot did this?" he demanded.
The man looked scared but answered "um...an imperial officer"
Nils swore and handed him the data-slab then turned back to his men, "alright, anyone who isn't ready gets left behind!"
The marines rushed to their drop pods and got themselves in.

~~~~~~​
The drop pods slammed into the ground of the planet, there were 5 in total and each one carried 10 men which made 50 Exorcists.
The marines got mout of the drop pods and prepeared themselves. Nils was back to barking orders "Right! secure this LZ!" he shouted "I don't want shit coming in!" The marines prepeared their bolters and scanned the landscape for trouble. Sergeant Nils was walking around making sure everything was in good condition.
"Vart!" he yelled "anything on the auspex?"
"no, sir"
"Henis! got that heavy bolter loaded yet?"
"yes, sir"
"Stev! hows the meltagun?"
"fine, sir"
Nils rubbed his hands, everything was fine meaning they would get the job done alot quicker. "Goiv, Radio the crusiar and tell them we have landed and that the enemy is not in sight!" Brother Goiv nodded and prepeared the radio, while his fiery sergeant barked more orders to his men, "Once we get into the action its going to be one hell of a shitstorm!"


(you like? )


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Srythal Erianal gazed out upon a world scarred by war. It burned and he almost felt it crying out in pain. The foolish mon'keigh always led to this, their very tread was destruction and they visited it upon the stars. They were mighty warriors, and hungry for power, even the corrupting, forbidden influences of Chaos. Even from here he could see the marks of humanity's infestation, great cities, belching smoke and fire, and even great battles, despite his height he could see the massive troop movements and the damage done by their great weapons of war.

The Farseer's had sent him here, to infiltrate the mon'keigh nest of Sol Secundus. It wouldn't be easy, but he was confident of his abilities and the mon'keigh's inadequacy. A light blinked on his control console, an incoming enemy aircraft. He called up the view on the screen just in time to see a great daemonic beast come hurtling out of the sky. With a curse he twisted the controls and the craft responded with lightning speed. The creature rocketed past him, huge wings snapping out as it turned to make another assault. The thing was huge, massive wings supporting broad shoulders and a chest packed with muscle. It's neck was short and thick, with a great horned head and a gaping maw filled with needle teeth.

It flapped up at him with unreal speed and he twisted the controls again, corkscrewing past it towards the ground. The beast was not as agile as his small craft but it was still blindingly fast. It lashed out with one massive claw as he spun past, batting his small landing craft from the air as though it were no more than a fly to be swatted. All power cut out, the ship screaming in pain as it's wraithbone construction struggled under stresses it was never meant to endure, but endure it did. That was until the left stabilising fin snapped off and it was sent into a screaming, twirling dive.

Syrthar fought with the controls, struggling to pull up as his viewport was filled with the scarred earth below. He was barely one hundred metres short of impact when he regained some semblance of power. Hauling back on the controls the ship began a forty-five degree dive, steadily getting shallower until it plowed into the earth. A great wave of dirt was sent up as the craft bounced and scraped along the surface, gently rolling to a halt on its roof.

The hatch on it's side opened, and Srythar clambered out, pausing to reach back into the craft he pulled a long bundle out, settling it's strap over his shoulder. He paused to get his bearings then moved away from the wreck with a graceful, distance eating lope. From above no movement was visible, the flying daemon, circled, looking for prey, then, dissappointed, turned and flew back to whatever eyrie it had originated from. Down below, the near invisible ranger smiled.

The hunt had begun...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Gnaritus Val did not like spaceships. A space ship had taken him from the orphanage to the schola progenium, then from the schola to the astrotelepathica. During that time he'd learnt roughly how warpspace worked, and he didn't like it. The gellar field was an amazing concept, but it seemed awfully thin and fragile against the torrents of power that reverberated around them.

As he hobbled along in the inquisitors wake, clutching his staff in his hand, he discovered something he disliked more than space ships.

Gnaritus Val did not like idiots in command. It seemed to be a common failing of the imperial guard. Stoic heroes as privates, overzealous idiots as CO's. They'd never had that problem in his day... no sir.

His eyes flittered to the inquisitorial rosette pinned at Ect's throat. The idiot would not be in command much longer.

The arch magos seemed to boil with rage scandalised by the officers idiocy and lack of respect. 

You never disrespected or disregarded a tech priest. Obvious was it not.

He placed his hands upon the side of the tactical display.
A slight flash as his bionic eye stored a pict and filed it within the memorybanks upon his back. 

File name: Shitstorm

A single look at the moving arrows of troops told him that much.

Looking around at the retinue
Jorge.... stupid muscle.... Balfour... shooty muscle.... Stockmeyer.. stealthy muscle... techboy

He had read all their files, devoured them... in a peverse way memorised them

All so young... all so new and untested.
he looked down at himself... crippled brains.

They would do little to turn the tide upon the ground. They would have to go after the source. Where was the source?
What was the source.

A slow smile spread across Val's face, excitement bubbling up through his soul. There was knowledge to learn here.

His eyes glinted upon the techboy... so much to learn... so much.

The door hissed shut behind the fine cloak of the 3rd prince of inferna and Val was already speaking. His voice filled with anger, insisting.

"You cannot leave that officer in charge Inquisitor. He has landed 50 space marines, with the element of surprise, 62 miles away from a target. I mean i've only met a handful of spacemarines and by the Emperor, Ive never commanded one but i know better than that. You cannot leave a halfwit in charge of planetwide defence"

"We are 5 and a half men, we cannot win a war on our own. We have to go after the source, and for that we need time, time to find out what we are facing here and whether, par the destruction of our forges, it has another purpose for this planet."

He slammed a fist upon the table, feeling a ruthless jar move tremulously up his right arm.

"The imperial defences have to hold"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

_The daemonic are without number, and their legions span the galaxy. But faith does not tire. Should it take us an eternity, the Ordo malleus will find and exterminate them all._​
Reginald Balfour proceeded to the bridge with the rest of the Inquisitor's retinue. A magos, a guardsman, an Ogryn and a psycher comprised the rest this group. A very different composition than his last assignment, under Inquisitor Rasoslav. This wouldn't be a smash and grab of a heretical leader, nor a disavowed purge of a tainted Hive. Reg would have to step up to the plate so to speak, as this would be a cloak and dagger operation.

As they entered, the Inquisitor made his presence known. The Arch magos, Pheist was his name, was in heated conversation with the pompous Imperial Guard commander. In Reg's experience, despite his short career serving the Inquisition, Imperial Officers had more ribbons than sense. Always seeking to smash their target, and in so doing wasting precious resources, this one was no different.

The issue that galled the Arch magos, from Reg's perspective, was his stepping on Pheist's toes with regards of the use of the Exorcist Marine unit sequestered for this operation. This was, after all, Pheist's realm, his system. In his studies, Reginald had seldom if ever heard of Space Marines differing to anyone, aside from the Inquisition, for leadership. Reg decided that the Exorcists' deployment must be acceptable to the Inquisitor or at least fit into his plan, as he surely would have stated otherwise.

Upon the officer's departure, Val had words with the Inquisitor. Reg decided not to interject, as the finer points of strategy were not his strong suit. Tactics, those were Reginald's strengths. Looking around, he consulted several maps and data displays; troop deployments, enemy fortifications as well as reports of the horrors being spawned on the battlefield. Without knowing exactly what he was looking for, Reginald resigned himself to master the lay of the battle space to better aid in their eventual actions.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[Great start from all of you, cool.]

The company commander of the Exorscists told them it was time to move out, and so the exorscists did.

Sol secundus, what would they find there?


After a good 40 minutes of jogging, the eldar ranger had both sensed a small concussuin to the head take form and go away after the crash.
For a while he even had to sit down a few seconds.

And lucky was he for doing that, he suddently saw a whole gathering of the astartes. They were going roughly the same way as he.

Does this catch your interest? I persume you are skilled enough to hold your distance and keep pace.

[Sorry for not naming the officer ]

Back on the ship.
"-I agree Val, Officer Calemaw is from a long line of imperial nobility, which say nothing of his military prowess, but in abundance of his self respect." Germahim Ect said without taking his eyes from the tactical display.

"-Although, 62 miles is not far for space marines, and the site Calemaw chose is perfect."
The group had worked alongside angels before, and they did the most remarkeable things on a regular basis.

It should only take roughly a day to reach their target.
"-It's only one thing that troubles me.... i've never seen lord Zaulthas that enraged before..... he was so enraged he even left out important tactical knowledge to us?" Ect was surprised that his inquistorial override didn't work on a few tactical data files.

"-Lord Zaulthas wouldn't do such a thing unless it meant alot to him.... i think... hmmm." Ect was troubled.

You all knew that Zaulthas wasn't perhaps the most tactical genius in the galaxy, but probably the best tactician on this ship, perhaps in the system and wouldn't let things grow down to chance.

"-I will not act until i see some more things unfold." Ect spoke.

[OOooh, political intrigues! The ogryn must be hyped  Sorry if you wasn't expecting this, you can always mill about on the ship if your character is bored. The action will start rather soon.]

[Oh, and when reg look on squad numbers, you see a normal amount of imperial forces, several hundreds of thousands... expected. But when looking at the infernean forces, and how they were deployed you are shocked. The numbers of the clone armies are so vast, they almost go above the scales, and the tactics they employ is little else than simply walking them into death. This combined with the reinforcement rates of both sides in the war, something from the outside must interfeere because this meatgrind is reaching unbelievable levels.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 2*

The half company of Exorcists moved quickly across the plains, 62 miles wasn't hard to cover for a marine but no one likes running for ages, not even a superhuman.
"hold up!" Nils shouted, "everyone take five, i need to talk to the idiot incharge here" He beckoned for Goiv to bring him the comm-link.
The sergeant put down his bolter and activated the comm-link, then spoke into it.
"Command, this is Sergeant Nils Vernso. I am currently leading half a company of astartes and I have two questions" he paused for a moment then continued "what are we actually fighting? and why the hell did you drop us 62 miles from where we were meant to be!?" he yelled into the Comm-link.

"Sergeant! I have movement on the auspex!" brother Vart shouted, Nils forgot about the Comm-link and activated the Vox in his armour to talk to the other marines. "listen up! everyone into position! find some cover!"

From what he had been told there were no Imperial forces in this sector, at least not where they were going.
There was little cover on the flat plains so most marines got onto the floor while the rest, including Nils, just got onto one nee. "Fire when i give the order!"

the auspex was franticly beeping with the signals that seemed to be converging onto the marines from the front, all of them had their bolters aimed and ready. Over the small hill infront of them emerge a mob of cloned humans.
They had pale skin, their faces were twisted in pain and anger, some carried guns while most just shambled forwards. all of them had horrific cybernetic implants, metal pipes coming from there backs, huge metal claws instead of hands and instead of two legs they had six bug-like legs that shone with a dark metal. each one was chanting, a horrid, ghastly chant that made spines chill. Nils had never seen anything like it, but didn't hesitate. 

"Fire!" he yelled and the bolters erupted pouring lethal bolt rounds into the emerging tide. The first few ranks were tore apart by the bolts but then the mob surged, running straight at the marines.
Nils was letting out bolt after bolt, the empty cartrages coming out the side of his bolter, his aim was good and took down many of these cybernetic abominations.
A streak of flame came out brother Stev's meltagun and litrally melted the skin and metal while Henris layed down supressing fire with the heavy bolter, tearing through the clone's ranks.

The mob was getting closer, Nils ejected his mag and shoved in the replacment. then the mob hit and close-quaters fighting erupted. one clone ran straight at Nils, he aimed his bolter and tore it to pieces.
But another rushed forward to replace it, Nils turned and let rip the rest of his magazine.

"Die you fucking sons of bitches!" Nils yelled over the chaos.

(EDIT: Nils likes to swear, do i have to say more? besides the exorcists battle cry is also a chilling chant and that would kinda ruin the effect...)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[You could add some of the strange chanting that the Exorscists have instead of a battle cry, i'm fairly sure their battle cry is not "Die you fucking sons of bitches"  Fight it out and you will recieve some response on the vox.]


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

"Haller did not like the waiting or he really hated to not know what they where getting into. He was finaly back and he closes his eyes when a pictures of one of his good friends and squad mates gets sliced to pieces the marrow and whiteness of his bone bright against the meat of his flesh. 

The dreams was still haunting him tough less so then a year before. He did not like the tone of the officer and was happy he was not a part of the political world of war. Tough his lack of respect towards the Magos was unnerving and Haller had hte highest respect towards them. Haller really did not like that fool of an officer who might be the one who sent his team to their deaths his hand itches" 

*mutters to himself* 

"Haller belived he saw the idea behind the drop point as if even a fraction of the army down there was able to redirect the marines would be trapped and killed. The legendary angels was not a resourse to use lightly. Unlike the guards"

*Taking a look around he eyes trough the members of his group.* 

"he was suprised to know a Ogryn was in the group and was sure the inquisitor expected trouble down world and Jurgens physical strenght could well be handy tough he hoped his simple mind would not get them into trouble." 

"He direct a polite nod to the Storm Trooper to show some respect to a fellow warrior and was sure Reginald was a veteran of fighting." 

*Smirks for himself*
"The Techpreist Judico was something he expected and he would be a good addition once they where down on the planet but he didnt expect him to be much of a talker."

"Was less sure VaL his old weary form did not look suited for what might lay ahead and psykers always made a cold shiver run down Hallers spine"

*he speaks up* 

i belive they use the barrage of ordinance to cover the marines desent, the forges are heavily fortifed so if they dropped right into their range they would just get blow to bits. So they drop them outside range instead under cover and a small pack of marines may be able to stay hidden long enough during this onslaught *points out the port window* 

If they got tied up their strenght would be useless but if they manage to get inside . . . *he lets the rest be unsaid sure that the rest of the group could figure it out* 

*he leans back in his seat and continues to look out the window at the unfolding battle a slight bitterness in his eyes*


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ect listened to Haller's guess and responded.

"-Either you sneaked in during briefing, or you are damn good at guessing." Ect said out loud.

"-I know it might be hard to swallow the logic of dropping the marines off target, but it is exactly that which is the reason."
He let it sink in for a moment.

"-Because fifty space marines might show slightly less than six million skitarii with titans."
Ect's rare humour wasn't very good, but at least he tried. Ect made a quick smirk.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Val snarled. "Treat me not like a fool. I would not assail the forge to begin with. This is not a war of position, this is a war of men and attrition. Daemons and horrors assail the imperial guard, their morale flags and wains as their numbers decrease either by daemonic claw or commissars bolt and there fire seems to have no effect on the endless tide."

Hatred twisted his face and he threw his hood back, his single eye wild, torrents or rage rippling like electricity across its flitting pupil as he stared round, glaring at the guardsman and then the inquisitor, his humour falling on stony ground

"There is no sight more glorious that astartes in drop pods, the thunder as they hammer to ground, limbs of crushed enemies around them, the eruption of noise and sound as they emerge bolters firing, the terror of the enemy as the recoil in horror at the knowledge that the emperor's angels are their to cleanse them. The cheers of the guardsman as they raise weapons and fire into the hordes that assail them, knowing that they are not forgotten. Its a single second thing, the messenger that lay in the dirt weeping, rises to his feet and rushes, handing the ammo to the heavy bolter gunner that lay, his weapon spent, or a nest is reinforced with a new gunner, the artillery moves its fire to avoid the marines, pushing the line of defence a little higher as the marines spill into the trenches. Superhumans amongst men." 

He spat upon the floor

" A forge will make little use in this war, the enemy will have sent the titans it contained to cleanse the guard, the astartes will cleanse what remains only to find themselves trapped within it as the enemy turns its attention upon them. They too will sit in the forge and die one by one,without reinforcement, they too will die. The guardsman that fight and die will never know they existed."

His mind flickered, a spark of curiosity.

"Are there tunnels beneath the forges?"

His face split in a wide smile as he turned his attention upon the data files upon the table an eyebrow raising as the inquisitorial rosette proved unaffective.

They would tell him...

He turned to the tech boy

"Can you unlock these?"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

While the others engaged in heated conversation, and the Ogryn had taken a fancy to the flashing lights on one of the display units, Reg continued to peruse the data his clearance would allow. "There has got to be more here, something useful for our cause. Something the bloated fool of a commander has neglected in his quest for another campaign ribbon" Reginald thought silently.

Imperial Guard units numbered in the hundreds of thousands, with several heavy artillery units as well as Leman Russ battalions. This was to be expected, a combined arms approach, classical Imperial Guard siege doctrine. Designed to bleed the enemy long enough for victory to emerge, it was often a costly and wasteful practice in Reginald's mind. This, combined with the strike force of Exorcists and the assistance of an Inquisitorial retinue would be more than sufficient to quell a conventional uprising.

But these Imperial units were not fighting against a conventional opponent. The numbers of Mechanicus troops, millions upon millions of clones on both sides, gave Reg goose bumps. "This can't be..." Reg muttered to himself. 

Reginald was well versed in all of the Imperium's forces engaged in the conflict. The Imperial Guard, backbone of the Emperor's will, slogging through the mud to crush their enemies with overwhelming manpower and artillery. The Adeptus Astartes, avenging angels, surgical with their strikes and capable of taking on an opponent even if outnumbered one thousand to one. But the forces employed on this Forge world were inconceivable, and impossible to defeat in a set piece battle. Reg counted at least three million Skitarii, with several dozen other units Reg glossed over. Regardless, the numbers on the battle field, along with seemingly inexhaustible reinforcements, on both sides, would preclude any sort of victory through attrition.

From the intelligence, he saw that the backbone of these vast units were clones. "It makes sense" he said to himself, not realizing he had spoken aloud. But where were they being created?

"What do we know about the cloning operations on the planet? Where are they being created?" Reg asked openly to the Inquisitorial retinue. Val had begun a search for data on subterrenean tunnels, but it seemed Reg had piqued his interest. Either that, or Reginald had angered the ancient man by thinking he had found something useful.

If they had a cloning facility, perhaps their unit could drop to the surface and sabotage it. Or perhaps that would be a job for the Exorcist. Reginald kept these thoughts to himself, despite being in the presence of a psyker. He calmly listened as members of the retinue weighed in on the subject, ready to be verbally torn apart by the seemingly volatile atmosphere of the room.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[I'm gonna make up for a few descriptions i missed earlier.]

Old pics of old model of Ect, it's mostly correct.
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b118/ghazghkull/40k/DSC00035.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b118/ghazghkull/40k/DSC00036.jpg
He has been around a long time, and has had his life time bionically prolonged by the flesh-crafters and cybernetica priests of inferna. Explaining his obvious cybernetic parts.

The small war room was damp, rather dark and the only real light came from the hololithic blue strategy table.
Shining up towards the people gathered around, a big window shows the battered surface of Sol below.

"-Ah, i forgot that you are newly assigned here Reginald." Ect spoke calmly.

"-You see, all the forges of inferna has one immense cloning facility in each of their forges, capable of producing immense numbers of troops. In a normal war, three infernean forge worlds against only Sol would be a quick end to this uprising.... but the dread magi of Sol has delved deep into the rites of the deamonic, infusing their forges with the powers of the warp. Whatever mechanical deamons there is is happy to fill the numbers and help in the production of troops on Sol, so the numbers are multiplied a hundredfold from a normal cloning facility." Ect said in a descriptive way, not annoyed or anything, his subordinate didn't know this information after all.

"-So the combined cloning of all the hives of three forge worlds are beeing shipped here to swell the ranks of inferna against the forces of Sol. Transported constantly, every day new troops arrive. As far as i remember a new batch of troops can be bred in a few days." Ect spoke.

On the surface.
Huge rivers of lava giving it the look of burnt coal, with a few more moments of ember still lingering on, in red patterns around the surface.
Otherwise the planet was a dark orb, looming in space waiting for either another curse or a rarely seen blessing see its surface.

[Val, you suddently remember a rumour about all infernean forges having at least some tunnels, although all are different so it's worth checking none the less.]

On the ground the exoscists are in heated battle with the mechanical spawn.
Two prying eldar eyes watching them as he runs, small puffs of blackened soot swirl with each of his footsteps, embers beeing stirred up by the violence of the xenos footfalls.

To the sides could a few of the mudlakes and rivers that was characteristic of Sol be seen, sickly brownish grey sludge that boiled with great bubbles and with a stench that would make even an astartes flinch.

In some places a small lava spring leak out the lifeblood of the planet onto the blackened soil.
The twin suns with their searing heat blistering the surface. Lighting up the strange red cloudcap covering the entirety of the planet. Casting the entire surface into a hellish red glow.

Why the mechanicus operatives of inferna ever built here eludes most. Every planet in the system a hellish world of flame and death to different degree's.

[More onboard of the ship]
The hallowed halls of the lunar battlecruiser of the inferna warfleet was dark, oily and littered with cogtoothed patterns.
The only crew seen is the hardwired and free-roaming servitors upon the different levels.
The odd techpriest going by is a sight not rarely seen.

Many of the decks are off limits, but when it is protectors make sure there are no misunderstanding where you are not supposed to go.

A training hall close to your halls is avaviable, both for ranged and close quarter fighting.
So is the dining room, although there they only serve a strange dark orange slur that taste very sour.
Even worse than the corpse rations and the nutrient paste normally found on warships.

And that is things i could come up with for now, sorry i didn't bring it up earlier, had the picture so clear in my head i forgot to describe it .


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico walked through the ship, on his way to the training area. He had been outraged at the officer's casual disregard for his fellow techpriest, it had been all he could do to stop himself dissembowelling the fool with his power axe. He spun the weapon in question in his right hand, swinging the blade round and round.

He wished he was on the surface, fighting to liberate the forge world but it was not his place to question his commanders choices, and especially not the Inquisitor's choices. Entering the training hall he walked into the close combat cage and activated 10 drones. Not because of over confidense but due to his servo harness and mechandrite combat bonuses.

He walked into the center of the drones, his combat attachments lashing out at the closest while he swung his power axe at the others. Even unactivated the blade of his axe was more than enough to put the drones out for the count. He spent 6 minutes in the cage before leaving the practice cage leaving cleaning servitors to sort out the combat drones.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

Srythar paused, his vision clouding, and he swayed on his feet. He must have hit his head harder than he'd though in the crash. He dropped to a crouch until the feeling passed, his alien constitution recovering from the minor ailment quickly. Then he froze, faint sounds reached his ears, it was the shouts and movements of mon'keigh. Dropping to the ground he crawled up to the edge of the drop, there, Space Marines, the Imperium's crack troops. Fearsome foes indeed. Srythar almost had to stop himself reaching for his rifle, they were not foes here. Indeed, they seemed to be heading in the same direction as him, and they would serve as a suitable distraction for him to gain entry to the enemy's complex.

They were moving fast, but no human could outpace an Eldar Pathfinder and he followed their impromptu convoy with ease, keeping at a safe distance and hidden behind the ridge. Occasionaly moving to the top to check the lie of the land and observe the progress of the mon'keigh column. Fairly soon he heard the sound of weapons fire and battle cries, he returned to the ridge in time to see a group of pale-skinned, bionically twisted humans crash into the Space Marines, the twisted bodies of dead mutants proof of the Marines deadly skill. He may dislike the humans, but he could respect their skill as warriors, crude though it may be...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[I will try to stop myself from updating to much, since some players have a hard time catching up. So i will let this start sink in and let people post some more, slowing the pace until we are all ready to really begin.]


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

*looks back hearing the psykers voice his face a bit paler when he see the anger in his eye* 

"-It was not meant to agitate you but as you heard the guards are mostly in defence the Skittaris and clones takes up the brunt of the fighting and they care little about the angels or morale." 

"-Taking out the production of the clones is the key here otherwise it will not be a war of attrition just a war of endless slaughter."

*stands up and moves his shoulders a bit*
warp travel makes me skittish ill go and train for a while to get the unease go away *nods to the inquisitor whit respect before he leaves 

it would feel nice to train his body again to get his mind on something else then that hellhole down planet.Soon enough he would be there himself

*He meets the Techpriest on his way to the traininig area and gives a polite nod and enter the area and prepares himself as he activate the clones and produces his warhammer and starts to swing it in lazy loops letting the heavy head lead him into into a series of swings the air swooshing as the hammer picks up speed. He loocks up a faint smile on his lips and the drones starts to move*


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn.
You haven't really been posting, have i gone too fast? Anyway, you get out of your trance of the blinking control light. What do you do? Will you go to the training area? Or will you eat? The food taste bad but fills up the tummy good.

Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper.
Was the inquisitors answer good for you? How does the information you recieve influence your next actions?

Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 
You arrive just when Magos Judico Indol does his final swing, you see that he has taken on 10 drones at once. A feat of martial prowess! (Which i know your regiment respect alot) How do you act?

Santaire- Magos Judico Indol The guardsman enters the room, just as you finish your training set. You watch him do some warmups.
How do you think? Is this a weedy fleshbag or a respected individual for you?

Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker I love the discussions you bring up! Perhaps i've forgotten to give you a few important background things which i will be happy to send since you're probably the best knowlegable in the group about a few things in this system.

Do you settle down a bit after getting these answers? Or do you keep going all crazy evil (awesome) psyker?

Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists. You and your team move out after the battle, fight it out. What do you find? Can you come up with a good company captain for the Exorscists?

Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger. The astartes show their martial prowess/brutality. It shows that this foe is no match for their strength.
I presume you keep stalking them?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Irritatingly, as Val surveyed the map sweeping it with a seering gaze, he couldn't help but admit.... the guardsman was right, yet he seemed to take no pride in it, merely taking his leave balking from the rippling torrents of anger blazing, an inferno of rage in his single eye.

They had not been here long enough to be at ease with his gifts.

A wicked smile contorted across the crinkled features, the eye lighting with mischevious laughter, yellowing teeth flashing between pale cracked lips.

He liked them uneasy...

The techboy left too, both making their way towards the training cages where they spun and twirled amongst the practice cages, their movements laced with the grace of youth as they ducked and spiralled amongst the deadly blades.

He chuckled slightly the anger abaiting his righteous fury deadened by a certainty... he would not underestimate the guardsman again, nor allow himself to be carried by indignation. 

Emotion defied his purpose, it would not run free again. Yet still it rippled within him, the dying embers of his rage flittering away upon the wind, the reverberations of his sorrow like ripples upon a pond. 

He formed a void, a vacuum within his soul, pulled sadness and indignation in upon itself and crushed it within the vaccum of his soul. He obliterated anger and tore apart his worries, scattering the pieces from him. 

Within the void, power lingered, a seething torrent of energy, inches from his mind, a seering warmth, subtle to the touch, teased and tantalised, yet he denied it, refused its touch. Blocked the power ebbed away and he was left alone, empty, passionless.

Now was not the time or the place

He allowed a mellow chuckle to pass through his lips and he looked deep into the inquisitors troubled eyes
"You picked well my friend. They are young and eager, just as we used to be... well you used to be."

The dry chuckle slipped out once more from between parched lips and he clapped his hands

"It seems we have our first target in the cloning forges, it is rumoured that each forge is linked by pathways and tunnels. Yet it is but fleeting gossip upon my radar. I shall endevour to ordain if it is fact or fiction."

He turned away. yet as he reached the door he turned back. He could feel the inquisitors presence through the void, the burning sharpness, the relentless ambition, the troubles tht laced his mind.

A deft twist and he pressed upon the inquisitors conscious mind, his voice hissed into the inquisitors mind.

"The young ones fear my gift. You might do well to put them at ease"

With a swirl of his grey coak he was gone, wandering the halls, he took turns at random until he found himself halted by the protectors their weapons raised and ready

"What is your purpose here?" came a deep booming voice

"I'm looking for someone" responded Val, his mind blank, his voice composed. Within his mind, he mustered his will, he would use it if need be.

"Who?" grunted the guard, thin slitted eyes narrowing in suspicion

"You" riposted the psyker"tell me... are there hidden tunnels linking the forges upon Sol.. I have heard rumours but no more. I respect your secrets protector, yet your answer could change our battle here. Speak..." he commanded the tiniest ebb of his will pulsing into his voice.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

"The young ones fear my gift. You might do well to put them at ease"

You knew that the inquisitor was no psyker, but he still had this knack of answering those telepathic messages somehow, although just with a feeling.
The feeling you get is a warm agreement, calm and venerable.

"You" riposted the psyker"tell me... are there hidden tunnels linking the forges upon Sol.. I have heard rumours but no more. I respect your secrets protector, yet your answer could change our battle here. Speak..."

The protector just about to answer suddently twitched and instead said.
"-Access validification invalid, need code clearance 4 for information." The protectors voice the metallic glint of the mechanicus.

Just as your frustration begin to grow again. A presence closes.
"-...do not bother the simple minded psyker." It was Zaulthas Pheist.
"-It shows that you are indeed a member of the organization of the hammer, so curious and knowledge hungry..." Zaulthas voice seemingly calmer, he spoke with Val as an individual to individual, not prince to underling as would be expected.
"-I will send you some data regarding those queries.... although, our own knowlege of Sol is severily hampered since alot of the data was purged by the dread magi of Sol."
"-I will be leaving, i have thoughts that need time to process... i guess you would put it like.... i need to meditate."

With that Zaulthas gave a respectful nod, walked past his protectors into his sanctum.
The protectors giving a gaze that could kill a bug.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*I think i know what i am doing.*

Pretty,,, Jorge watched the control panel, it was so blinky, and pretty, he reached into a (damp) pocket and pulled a sandwich out he began munching it as he looked around, he ploded over to Reg, and looked at what he was looking at looming over his shoulder ,

(space for comment about that)

"sorry), he plod out of his light, only to notice he did not have any thing to eat,, he offered his sandwich, "want some?"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

The Inquisitor's answer served both to shed light on the sources of such large clone forces as well as calm Reginald. The way things had been going, the severity and dire nature of their mission had nearly quashed his indomitable spirit.

"Many thanks, Inquisitor. I was unaware of the intricacies of this sector."

Still standing near the data array, Reg peered out of the viewport at the planet below. Beautiful, and terrible at the same time. What hardships the minions of the Emperor must be enduring down there, fighting for Mankind against the hordes of insanity. 

Reg was jostled from his thoughts, at first by the smell and then the speech, of Jorge, their Ogryn comrade. "Want some?" Jorge said in his thick abhuman accent while offering Reg something resembling a sandwich. Although he had never been in close contact to Ogryns in the past, he was fascinated by them. Almost childlike, mentally, yet possessed of enviable faith in the Emperor and immense physical power.

"No thank you, friend. I am stuffed from my corpse rations!" Reg responded, patting his stomach, hoping he would not upset Jorge.

"What's this stuff you're lookin' at? I like the lights..." Jorge trailed off. 

"Well, these are tactical displays and charts, which will allow us to complete our mission under the Inquisitor" reg Replied. The somewhat blank look on Jorge's face betrayed that he had not understood.

"What I mean to say, is that these pictures will tell us where the bad guys are. We need to know that so we can kill them, because the Emperor requires it." Hoping this response was adequate, Reg waited for some sign of understanding from his Ogryn friend.

Jorge responded, saying how he wanted to make the Emperor happy. Reg silently remembered the saying _Blessed is the mind too small for doubt_ as he happily listened to Jorge.

"Jorge, I am going to go practice my firing drills in the training area, care to join?"

A blank stare met him.

"I mean, you want to play-fight with me?" This seemed to raise Jorge's spirit, and they proceeded down the corridor to the training area...

As they walked, Reg offered the question. "Tell me about yourself, and how did you begin your service to the Emperor?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Germahim Ect watched when the two acolytes left the strategy room.

A smile creeping onto his face, but quickly set aside.
He had important business to attend to.

[Ect will be in the strategy room, i'm mostly waiting for Karak to post so i can do a jump in the timeline, everyone tell me when you you are done for the day after karak has posted.]


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

The Marines had made short work of their opponents, the last falling in two halves, cut apart by a whirring chainsword. Srythar smiled grimly, you had to credit them with a certain brutal efficiency, crude though they may be. They would be worthy, if unwitting allies in his infiltration of the human den.

The Marines formed up again quickly, and Srythar espied their commander, a sergeant with a long scar down his battered face. He made note of him, he would be one to watch, he had made a fearsome dent in the enemies forces during the skirmish and obviously was no fool in battle.

The Marines moved out, and Srythar, invisible, unnoticed, followed...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

As they walked, Reg offered the question. "Tell me about yourself, and how did you begin your service to the Emperor?" 

wat??? 

O E ment how he got here.

"well dere was diz man in da black h'at hootook me from da placz of tunnas, itz were i got Gest," he tapped his gaint pick axes, "din I waz taken ta a big place with other Orgyn, din teh place moved and wez startad ta fly, and we soon got ta a place with fighta."

"well, wez landed and we fought da hard bugy tings and won, wez din move ta a diffrent planet, der we fought, alien tings and won, da fighten with da hard yella little one, din't go ell, din day make me a bone'ed," he puffed up, makeing his alread gaint form slightl bigger.

"afta dat,," he took a bite of his sandwich, sad that he did not want it, O well, he spoke around the sandwich in his mouth "we fought da green Orgyns with da axes, and i killed da big bone'ed and da guy with da Inqustoor git me, sayz da empra needs me and ear I am." 

the two walked down the corradior "so we'z gonna play fight?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 3*

Nils walked through the battlefield, searching for any clones that might still be alive. he came across one, it was nearly dead but Nils would not give it the pleasure of a quiet death.
The sergaent pointed his bolter that the clone's head, it looked up at him with grey eyes but did not speak.
"Foul abomination"
The bolt cracked open the clone's head, splattering dark blood and cybernetic parts over the ground, Nils grinned and turned back to his men. They were spread around, executing any clones that might have survived the onslaught.
"lets move out, exspect enemy contact"
The Marines began to move away, Nils looked out towards the plains ahead of them. for a moment he thought he saw something, a tall, slim man running but it disappeared as quickly as it came.
"sir, Officer Calemaw is on the comm-link for you" Nils turned to see Goiv calling his name.

Perfect timing, Nils would have a few things to say.
Nils snatched the comm-link from Goiv's hands, "This is Sergeant Nils Vernso, who is this?" he demanded.
"I am Officer Calemaw, your commadi-"
"good! because I have a few things to say to you!" he barked "why the hell are we 62 miles from the bloodly forge?! and why have we been informed on these cybernetic wierdos?!" he yelled.
Calemaw didn't speak right away, he was obviously offended, "I am sorry for the lack of information, there are also daemons at the forge"

Daemons?
he could deal with daemons but he should have been told about them first.
that was it, Nils had a very short temper, "Ok thats it. listen, if your really an officer I suggest you either bugger off or give me some information i can work with!" Nils threw the comm-link to the ground and shouted, "alright marines, lets get out of here"

~~~~~~​
The marines continued for another hour or so, no one was sure how long but they had covered a good distance. They stopped on a flat hill, from here they could see the forge, however this was safe.
The forge itself was immense, huge gothic towers reaching into the sky and chimneys that released a horrid black smoke. There was a huge gate from which a dark, shifting river flowed to the south.
This river was obviously the armies of clones, mutants, daemons and worthless filth from all over the galaxy.

"Ok" Nils barked to his men "set up a defensive position, I want all the heavy weapons set up and keep your bolters loaded at all times" Instict told him this was a good place to be, besides he had to wait for the order to attack. Nils took out his chainsword, he had used it fighting the scouts but apart from that it had seen little action in this campagin.
Darkness would decend upon them soon but the marines auto-senses would reveal any enemies that came close.
With that his thoughts turned to the ship, the officer would be fuming but he was not a mere guardsmen, you do not execute an astartes for insulting an officer, they were too precious.
Nils had also heard rumours about an inquisitor an his little group, what were they doing here? to virus bomb the planet when it all went wrong?
He sighed, it seemed that only the half company of exorcists were making any real progress.
They were after all, the Angles of Death

A low chant wafted through the darkness of the night, it was holy and strong. to came across the plains but did not reach the forge, it became clear that the exorcists had arrived and would put fear into the daemons of the warp.
and anyone else who might be listening...


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

*takes deep breaths as he rests from his training several traning drones lies scattered. But its nothing compared to what he saw the Tech Preist leave behind before it got removed* 

"smirks* " He seems like a good warrior thats worth respect maybe he would honor me whit a sparring match sometime tough as a Tech Preist he is probably not intrested in such things"

*stands up and head over to the shooting obstable course and takes a training weapon and a vest then sets the difficuly *

*checks his weapon and sets off at the start signal sound of weak las bolts in the air*


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

"-Nils, Calemaw on the vox." Goiv let out.

Nils had barely even answered when Calemaw boomed into his ear.
"-Great, you are on track my fine space marines! Now... you should have reached checkpoint Alpha..."
*Sounds over the vox of Calemaw mumbling and fiddling with something.*
"-Why can't i access... that bloody magos, thinking he is better than me, the supreme commander of the imperial forces in this sector, he's probably left out on information... no matter." Calemaw blathers into the vox, you are unsure if you were even supposed to hear this.

"-Now! My fine astartes, according to how i remembered it, you are dead on an old mining outpost, or bio extractor... no matter what it should be a good defensive position, but do not let fine steel fool you, you are supposed to move out!"
Calemaw seemed more and more erratic.

"-And when you reach the forge, your mission is to find and destroy what causes theese deamons to appear!" Calemaw finished.

Nils barely even finish talking on the vox when suddently something flashes on the auspex according to one of his brothers.

"-Show me." Nils ask as he looks over his shoulder, a small beeping of a single dot in the direction of the forge.

For no reason Nils looks at the horizon, and suddently sees it..... should the horizon be hazy? It had never been so far....

Then he realised, his eyes going into focus, he was almost fearstruck.

The entire horizon was covered with a thick matt of the gibbering tide, hundreds of thousands... millions of them swarmed towards their positions.
All sizes, from small as a melta charge to as big as a land raider, mostly robotic, and some.... dear emperor, some were as large as warhounds!

Nils quickly grabbed a magnocolar. And was confirmed that not some bewildering poison had fooled his senses.
They really were under attack.

"-Someone has made a big fuckin mistake!!!" Nils boomed out and began barking orders.
Lucky he had decided to take a pause in this complex.
The other marines already aware of the graveness of the situation alerted the commander, and the fighting group was quickly put into optimum fighting positions.

[OOC ok, Karak, you are in some pretty brown trouble now, as planned , you will begin fighting this out, luckily all the foes are rather easy to handle if they would have come one by one, even the titan sized ones take little more punishment than a normal tank. It's just that, that the horizon is literally filled with them..... begin the fighting.]

[OOC, i'm gonna be nice with you Jackinator, you were initially not supposed to be part of the battle and i will try to keep you out of it. So you can find a really nice safe vantage point to avoid the carnage unless you really really want to fight, which would probably lead you into trouble, give us the eldar view of the situation.]

[OOC, Ship, this will come to you knowledge in some time, continue exactly what you was doing until are told otherwise, you still feeling done is still valid.]


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

His will broke the protectors mind and words begun to spill forth in a torrent, only to be overidden and broken, the secrets spilling from his lips, melding into a monotone
"-Access validification invalid, need code clearance 4 for information." 

A little snarl crossed his lips, as he realised the futility of the exercise, yet his frustration was silenced by the sudden impingement of a presence upon his conscience 

"-...do not bother the simple minded psyker." Pheist had stepped forth, his bionic eye meeting Val's as he dismissed the protectors and Val in a single sentence.
Val's eyes narrowed, his head tilting as he sized up the nobility before him. Simple minded... let him be underestimated, he would work his magic. This simple mind had worked magic before.
"-It shows that you are indeed a member of the organization of the hammer, so curious and knowledge hungry..."

"A hammer may not have finesse but without the repetitive pounding of the hammer the blade cannot be forged."

"-I will send you some data regarding those queries.... although, our own knowlege of Sol is severily hampered since alot of the data was purged by the dread magi of Sol. I will be leaving, i have thoughts that need time to process... i guess you would put it like.... i need to meditate."

Val smiled and bowed his head in defference.

"You have my gratitude, we will suceed. We will end the bloodshed."

Turning upon his heel the psyker moved away, waiting for the data he needed. 

A plan was forming.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

"So we'z gonna play fight?" Jorge asked as they neared the training area.

"Well, more like practice our fighting, against automated targets" Reg replied as he punched a code into the door's console. It opened up, and Jorge followed Reg into the room, having to squeeze through the tight hatch.

Before them lay an ample training room, with reinforced bulkheads engraved with cog symbols and various arcane scribings. The Techpriest, Judico, was present, as was the Guardsman, Haller. Servitors were skittering everywhere, cleaning up the detritus left from his two comrades' combat exercises. The Servitors communicated in what sounded like mechanical clicks and static, somewhat unnerving to Reg.

Seeing that Haller had begun an obstacle course run, Reg approached Judico, and Jorge followed suit. The Techpriest was the epitome of his calling; with a completely mechanical face, servo harness with several arms along with what looked like mechanical tentacles, he was a fierce sight to behold.

"Hail, friend Judico! How goes your training?" The answer was obvious, as the remains of some ten practice drones lay cleaved in two were being cleaned up by some servitors.

Conversing briefly, as was common for those associated with the Mechanicus, Judico parted ways for a time. Reginald was itching to commence some firing practice, but he could see Jorge wanted to "play". An idea emerged, one that would simultaneously please his child like comrade as well as sharpen both of their combat prowess.

Jogging over to an automated shoot house of sorts, Reg punched in a combat scenario into the console. The sounds of mechanical actuators firing to reconfigure the course seemed to excite Jorge. The scenario Reg had selected was a six room course, with enemy and ally facsimiles in each room, along with random booby traps, non lethal of course.

Clearing his throat, Reg conveyed their goals. "Alright, you and me are gonna go into this house, and kill all the bad guys. They are black. The good guys, we gotta save them from the bad guys. They are blue. Don't shoot them. Got it?" 

Jorge nodded, saying something about how he wasn't very accurate with his ripper gun.

"That's alright, I'll shoot the tough ones. If any come out and get close enough, smash them in two. Sound good?"

Jorge nodded again, pulling his pick axe out and getting ready.

Punching in an audible ten second count down, the mechanical voice of the machine intoned the time remaining before the doors would open.

10...9...8..."Remember Jorge, black is bad, blue is good."

7...6...5... "OK."

4...3...2... Recounting his days in training, Reginald slowly recited the old adage the master trainer would constantly shout at them. _Slow is smooth. Smooth is fast._

1... ##You May Begin## recited the mechanical voice as the door opened with a hiss.

"This should be interesting" Reg whispered as he entered the first room, checking the corners for enemy drones...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

10...9...8..."Remember Jorge, black is bad, blue is good."

7...6...5... "OK. Black bad, blue good,

4...3...2... Reg was doing funny breathing, and Jorge just kept chanting "Black bad, blue good.

1... ##You May Begin## recited the mechanical voice as the door opened with a hiss.

Reg entered the first room, checking the corners for enemy drones... 

when Jorge when though the wall, though as in smashed though. The wall, built to simluate a wooden wall up to the code of a standard civlized world, was no match for his heavy pick built for rock rammed though the wooden wall like paste.

"Black bad, blue good!!!" Jorge yelled as he droped his pick down though a 
black target, he surged though a door, breaking the oak door apart at the hinges with his shoulder, tiggered the Sting ball grenade trap with no damage,he then reached with his right hand toward a drone.

"Black Bad, blue good!" he yelled again when he figured out he was going to get a blue one.

he then turned on a black one,"Black Bad, blue good!" he swung his fist back and smashed the drone apart, 

Intresting indeed.

(six rooms, two guys, i get three you get three?)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, Ok Haller, Jorge an Reg, do you remember the starship troopers training courses with those stun lasers, this is similar weaponry, but more 40k and mechanicus of course!]

As the wood duplicate wall was smashed to smithereens, the towering form of Jorge went rampage, the more delicate form of reginald proffesionally taking the other side, scanning for targets.

The room is surprisingly large, and looks like an agri world barn somehow. Although made from cheap plasticrete, it is resembling enough to get the feeling.
You immidiately come under fire from a section overhead, a conveyor-belt protecting 4 drones.
There is alot of wooden crates (made from plaster) to use as cover. A few heavy stun rounds zapping into Jorge, barely noticing... an accurate show of the effect of lasgun fire upon a heavily armoured bone-ead.

In a moment of in-caution, reg gets a grazing hit on his arm. The energy fizzling red on his armour and irritating and numbing the tissue below.
You are surprised how realistic the training simulator is, and take as a comclusion that if you would be hit dead on in the chest, you would probably be out cold a good 10 minutes.

2 doors in the room, leading to different areas.

[OOC, ok, the training room has 3 of theese courses, Iron, you are on the same course, ie, identical. The other rooms will simulate random environments and hostile levels. It will never be really harmful but i guess you figured as much  Have fun!]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 4*

Nils looked at the tide of _things_, "shit..." he whsipered, then yelled "Ok! here comes the shitstorm!" It was good that the marines had set up the defensive position here, if they had been attacked the open then it would have been alot worse.
"fuck you Calemaw! open fire!" and the bolt rounds poured into the tide, killing many before they were even close.
Henris had set the heavy bolter up on a tripod and was laying down heavy fire into the tide.
The front ranks were being torn apart by bolter fire, the powerful rounds hit the cybernetic creatures and burst through skin and metal.

the creatures looked like huge arachnids made mostly of metal and some human body parts, each one had a large red eye and varied hugely in size. from small bugs that could be trod on to ones that were nearly the size of hellhound titans.
What Nils almost noticed was they were weakly armoured...

The tide were not fire away now...all of the exorcist's heavy weapons were pouring their shots into the tide.

Nils was spraying his shots into whatever he could see and empty shells were being spewed out of the side of his bolter. then, the gun clicked empty.
_shit_

Nils dropped his bolter and took out his chainsword and one of his bolt pistols, he fired two shots and the closest cyberdaemon had two holes appeared in its frail body. "brace yourselfs!"
The tide and the marines met, Nils rushed at them and swung his chainsword and cut open the two nearest cyberdaemons.

every swing of his chainsword another cyberdaemon was cut down, every shot from his pistol another fell to the floor. 

A cyberdaemon, almost as big as a hellhound, came at Nils and he fired off his bolt pistol mag into it's leg. the cyberdaemon came low, as if in pain, low enough to reach.
Nils used all his superhuman strength to jump onto the cybertitan's back and only just managed to haul himself up. Nils looked around, "I'm soooo fucked"
The cybertitan lowered it's body again, as if someone else was going to jump up.
several smaller cyberdaemons jumped onto its back and charged at Nils, the sergeant rushed at them and cut down the first one. he began to chant.

The chant of the Exorcist's rose into the air and the cyberdaemons seemed to recoil from the holy chant of the second best daemonhunters in the Imperium.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

*Haller is startled at hearing the bellow of the Ogry as a stun round cracks against his makeshift cover of the crates, the drones behind the belt fires at him again sending bolt streaking over his head as he looks trough the room to find something to end this deadlock. Bolts from his cover his pistol sending a few searing red bolts towards the drones position*

damn this is harder then i tought *he muttes for himself as he starts to try and make his way over the left to flank the drones barley ducking in time as they draw bead on him again the stun round cracking and fizzleing agaist the wall behind him* 

"if i just had a grenade" 

*he run forward and casts himself below the belt under the drones arch of fire rolling in under it as he draws his combat knife as he comes out he quickly sweeps one onto the ground whit his leg as his pistol blows the top of the two to his left and his knife leaves his hand piercing the last to a wall all in a matter of seconds. 

Shit! 
*He throws himself to the side as the drone he dropped to the ground opens fire again his pistol sending bolt of light into it*

*curses and rubs his shoulder where the stun round hit. Not enough to take him out but enough to criple him if it was a real fight*

*pulls out his knife and continues to the next room*


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

It wasn't long before the humans were engaged again, the damn creatures seemed to attract war like moths to a flame. He couldn't see a lot of the battle from here and looking around, saw that the ground rose, culminating in a sharp overhang that would offer a view over most of the battlefield. He swiftly scaled the slope, before crouching atop it, his chameleoline cloak making him just another aspect of the scenery. Carnage had erupted below, a seemingly endless horde of the tech-mutants engaged against the near impervious Exorcists.

As the two forces met there was a sound of battle lines smashing together, the almost physical sound of battle slamming up out of the dip. Srythar shook his head, all mon'keigh were equally crude in their ways of war. Not like the Eldar. He doubted the mutants would be much of an opposition to the Space Marines, and he still needed a diversion, so he settled down to wait...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, ok Haller, next room simulates a cavern]

The giant warmachine spewed forth purple energy bolts from the tops of its legs, and sometimes from its belly, moving wildly to loose the holy warrior sitting on its back.

Nils barely hanging on, the smaller critters holding on better than the few large that got ontop, one large falls off, a smaller one threateningly closes in. With small buzzaws with a hungry eye for your fingers!

The monstrous machine reered a bit, and let out a red cutting beam from its single eye, ripping along the entire front of the Exorscists, one marine loosing an arm, another completely vaporized.

The entire place was a mess, the line only holding becouse of the holy chants of the exorscists, and the fact that they are still, space marines.
The captain leading a charge of a few close quarter specialists to try to crush a flank, glorious, powerful, foolish.
They cut a swaathe through the flank, warped metal and screaming monstrocities raining around them.

Space marine after space marine getting cut down, mangled, disintegrated and gutted.
They were taking casualties, luckily for every astarte who falls tenfolds... perhaps even a hundredfold of enemies are cast into the oblivion that is death!

But it looks like it is not enough....

[OOC, sorry Jackinator if its not too much to do right now.]

[And sorry, i seem to have completely forgot to describe how Calemaw looks, luckily, dawn of war 2 got him almost right  



Insert more elaborate silver chest plate, ribbons in purple, and a big imposing hat, very much like....
this http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler...t Games Workshop, Imperial Guard, Officer.jpg
Sorry for not describing some things, i couldn't in the world come up with a good way to say how that looks.]

[OOC, Val, when you are walking trough a corridor you literally get bumped out of the way by Calemaw and his bodyguards, before you can even shout at him they have left... in an awful lot of hurry, how can that be?]

[OOC, judico, i'm starting to miss you ]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Nils stood upon the great cybertitan, he would not fall prey to this abominations of technology, his time was not now.
He yelled in rage over the sound of the battle, a yell that carried through the battle and across the plains. "we will not die! we are the Angles of death! chosen by the emperor to keepsafe his glorious empire!" he paused to cut down another foe, "and by THE FUCKING THRONE OF TERRA I'm am not going to die in this fucking hellhole!!"
He lifted his chainsword high above his head and then thrust it down into the head of the cybertitan, as the blade it the titan faultered, and he stabbed down again, and again.
a large hole had been created by his chainsword, he took a krak grenade from his belt and dropped it into the hole.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge finished pounding the drone to bits and turned to the next door, he got the sudden urge for gunfire and slung his pick axe back over his head and drew his ripper. he walked to the door, set the ripper agaisnt the door, and fired. The burst limmter ment the heavy shot gun only fired twice despite the fact he held the tigger down. 

the shells blew the door apart Jorge took a quick look round, the room looked like a warehouse,, containers every were and from atop three of them target drones opened fire with rubber bullets. 

he charged forword into a wooden container setting the whole stack tumbling down, the drones not destroyed got a face full of buckshot.

"dat wuz fun." Jorge said as he walked forward on his way to the next room.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

"Black bad, blue good!!!" was all the Reg heard from Jorge as the door opened. Thinking his instructions had been clear, Reg had thought Jorge would follow him into the rooms in a systematic sweep of the building. This was not the case, as Jorge elected to go through the wall and straight into combat. "Emperor bless that Ogryn, and any Commisar who ever had to give him orders" Reg laughed.

The first room being cleared of any enemies, Reg continued his tactical clearing, deciding to let Jorge train in his own idiom. He would go right, Jorge would go left. Approaching the doorway to the next room, Reg scanned it visually for any trip wires or pressure plates. Detecting none, he swooped into the room. An automated drone rose from behind a crate, and caught a hellgun blast to its artificial cranium.

The next room's entrance was indeed booby trapped, a pressure plate built into the floor. Deciding a dynamic entry was advisable, Reg took a running leap over the trap, landing in a summersault. Two drones appeared, Reg quickly dispatching them with precise hellgun fire. There was a friendly drone in the corner, but it did not take any damage. 

Reg could hear Jorge's rampage up ahead, and quickened his pace to catch up. Bolting through the entry, he found himself in a large room, similar to a warehouse of some sort. Sighting Jorge, he let his guard down for a second. Drones on a level above managed to hit him with a glancing shot, Reg tumbling away behind a crate to barely avoid a follow up volley.

"Damnit!" Reg blurted out. The shot had only grazed him, but the power of these practice rounds was higher than he had anticipated. It would be advisable to not take any direct hits, as the Mechanicus drones where obviously set to "barely less than lethal" parameters.

Popping a smoke grenade over his impromptu cover, Reg bolted from cover. Rolling out of the smoke, he sighted down his hellgun. Four precise rounds pierced his targets, two drones on the ledge above. The rest of the room had been cleared, as Jorge had utilized the "charge in a figure it out later" approach.

Reloading his hellgun and slinging it over his back, he approached Jorge. "Pretty good play-fighting, what do you say?" Jorge replied that he had enjoyed it thoroughly.

"I think we should return to the Inquisitor, he may have devised a plan of action for us."

"Wut?" replied Jorge.

"I mean, the Inquisitor knows where the bad guys are. We better get to him, or else the Emperor will be mad." The two proceeded out of the training bay, and Reg opened a link on his vox to the Inquisitor.

"Inquisitor Ect, Reg and Jorge reporting. We have completed our exercises and are returning to the bridge. The Emperor protects. Reg out."

Turning to Jorge, Reg posed the question, "so tell me, where did you get that pick axe of yours"...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

Srythar frowned, perhaps he had overestimated these Space Marines, they were faltering against the tide of mechanical monstrosities that had been unleashed against him. Many were the Marines he had seen who could challenge even the might of Biel-tan, it seemed these were poor warriors in comparison. But then, there were only fifty of them, and they seemed to be having problems with target priority. The large, titan sized creatures were clearly the greater threat but the Space Marines had concentrated on the small ones around their legs. Only one of them had seen fit to challenge the massive beasts, he stood atop one now, feet braced and chainsword swinging.

The Pathfinder sighed, they were such easy kills as well, their single large eye was vulnerable and once that was gone they were either dead or blind, easy meat for Space Marines. Shaking his head in disappointment he unslung the long bundle from his shoulder, unrolling it he revealed the longrifle that was never apart from his person, and his sword. Wasting no time he slung the rifle holster and his sword back upon his back and pulled the rifle stock into his shoulder. Srythar smiled grimly, time to go hunting...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, ok, just to make sure, when you feel you are done on the ship, say in an OOC, and i'll advance the story. It seems like people are getting a bit bored so i advice not milling about to much unless you feel you need some important information.]

Reg's message to Ect was responded in brief.
"-I suggest you get back to briefing, there is troubling things happening here, tell anyone you bump into, i will give them the full bundle of data later on."

Good timing Reginald thought and made his way back to the briefing room.

[Val, decide if you are inside the briefing room or not, some interesting info.]
In the briefing room, the three commanders were once again gathered, and this time, Calemaw was violently accusing Zaulthas Pheist of incompetence.

"-... and i will not toerate it! How can i do the correct decisions if you do not immidiately give them to me!" Calemaw was spitting drool.

Calmer than ever, Zaulthas just glared at Calemaw.
"-That is what happens when you do not let reason and patience rule you actions."

"-What nonsense is that? You withheld important information from me just so you..."
Pheist interupted.
"-... because you had no interest in learning of the information i had."

Calemaw's face was red with fury.
"-I have the fullest interest of information that protect my forces, espescially if my forces are astartes!"

"-Is that so? So many fine words and yet you hold true to none of them!" Pheist countered, a hint of anger slipping into his voice.

Ect was silently observing, holding his lower lip with his right indexfinger.
Reg and Jorge at his side.
[Val if you want to, so are you.]


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

(( im done on the ship if you want to advance )) 

Slips the gasmask on his face and activates teh nightvision to be able to see in this lowlight part of the training course. Continues carefull down the lenght if the corridor and checks the side corridors as he passes them one at a time.

stops suddenly as he notices the line stretched a foot over the ground and carefull moves over it when he is standing on only one leg a pair of drones slides out from a T-junktion up ahead. His head snaps up and he quickly rolls towards a side path as the weak lasbolt whistles around him setting of the booby-trap whit a dull thud sending hard rubber balls in all directions.

As he rolls into the side path and slams his back agaist the wall a drone looking right down on his. He fires his weapon taking it out and then proceeds to look around the corner. One of hte drones are down after getting hit from a rubber ball its sensors noticing the hit as leathal. The last drone swirls it gunbarrel twoards him but is quicky put out of action. 

*takes a deep breath* right then 

continues down the corridor and takes a right turn his weapon ready for more. The path turns sharply again to the left and he peers around hte corner. Two drones just around it and he ducks back unfastens his warhammer and charges. he is in a full swing already when he get around the corner the heavy head impacting on the first drone nad smashes the other beside it into the traininig wall its body shattered from the large impact 

*gives a satesfied grunt and puts his warhammer back*

He continues to the next course part of the training course. After he finnisehd he has anotehr stinging bruise on his leg and comes out from the area about hte same time as Reg and Jorge.

*raises a hand and approaches whit a slight smile* Hello there i heard your traininig how did it go ?. The setting are a bit on the high scale i think those impact leaves quite a bruise* 

takes of his heavy glove and offers a hand in greetings to them both his hand have fine scars here and there


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC im done)

He strolled down the corridor, a small tune flittered around his mind as he eyed the dingy enterior, the dim lighting flittered off the spotlessly clean metal, green lights winking reassuringly. A door stood open to his left and he slipped inside, no reason... idle curiosity took him and his feet followed the whimsical musings of his curious mind. 

The room lay in darkness, yet in the cornor a data stack winked invitingly at him. 

Jackpot

Secrets of the mechanicus were so closely guarded and so difficult to come by

He had no shame, he would take any chance he got.

Slipping a penicl to wedge the door open he hit the close button and sat at the terminal. His fingers flexed as he lowered them to the keyboard.

Enter passcode365...
Val let out a low chuckle... all he needed was time
________________________________________________
He emerged 30 minutes later, a data drive considerably fuller and a small smile upon his lips, only to be slammed against the wall as a melee of figures brushed past, rage upon there faces fear in there eyes.

Calemaw rushed ahead eyes blazing with a furious light.

In the corridor left alone, the psyker brushed himself down with a gleeful chuckle.

The shit had hit the fan.

Hobbling, leaning upon his staff he followed.
_____________________________________________________________

Entering the room he made his way to the tiny group of the inquisitors men and surveyed the raging battle between techpriest and bufoon, his eyes flitting to the inquisitor who stood with his hand upon his lip as he surveyed the increasing cholor of the two involved.

Val's hands moved to his hood and he locked eyes with the inquisitor.

Reaching out he toched the familiar conscience once more

"Beauty and the beast?" he gave the lightest carress the hint of a question upon the inquisitors mind

An old trick, allow the inquisitor to appear rational, the problem solver, to chastise without criticising. To strike without appearing to do so.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Turning to Jorge, Reg posed the question, "so tell me, where did you get that pick axe of yours"... 


Jorge answere as they walked to the bridge "da place with da trunnas, got Gest in da tunnas, so wez gonen ta see the inqui,,inqesy,,, inqusa,,, the guy in gray?' Jorge said munching on a sandwich the whole while.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

(OOC: I'm done on the ship, there was nothing in the gift shop I liked)

Commander Calemaw was throwing a tantrum. Despite his outwardly emotionless appearance, Reg could not help but find it extremely humorous. Zaulthas was refuting every one of Calemaw's assertions that the Techno-Prince had withheld vital information from him. Pheist's statements were completely true, as Calemaw had neglected to be open to any advice on the matter, and Reg concluded that Calemaw was seeking to shift the blame from himself to Pheist.

Inqusitor Ect just stood there, flanked by Jorge and Reg, stoic look upon his face. He was in thought, Reg concluded, and was curious as to what plan was developing in his head.

Leaning over, Reg whispered to Ect, "what think you, Inquisitor? Have we found something of use, or must we continually deal with this overgrown child of a commander?"


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC I'm done)

Judico walked into the command bridge and immediately stopped and cocked his head, giving off a sound that could be described as a sigh. Calmemaw was once again throwing a tantrum and shouting that Zaulthas had withheld important information from him, resulting in an attack upon his astartes forces. Judico, along with probably everyone else realised that Calemaw was just trying to shift the blame from him to Pheist. Apparently the astartes had been attacked by a horde of unidentifiable creatures.

Judico had a sudden feeling of anger. Did Calemaw honestly think that the foe would not have any defensive mechanisms. The creatures may have never been seen before but this was Chaos they were dealing with, not logical tacticians. Chaos thrived on disorder and confusion, couldn't Calemaw realise this.

Judico slung his axe on his shoulder but his servo arms remained raised, ready to pull Calemaw away from Phiest if the commander tried to physically attack the Tech-Priest. He noticed the Inquistitor staring impassively at Calemaw and Phiest alongside one of the other acolytes and the ogryn and walked over to join them.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, I'm gonna make a small assumption, that you are all in the briefing room, Haller walked there at the same time as Reg and Jorge.]

The two commanders were still in heated discussion, and seemed to be able to carry on all day when Calemaw did this "attack".

"-As commander of the imperial forces of this operation, i order you to give me the data!"

Suddently, Pheist's single eye turned into the form of sheer anger, and Val can literally see his soul flaring with hateful flames, not anything psychic, just pure rage.

"-WHAT!!! Makes you think that your presense has any importance in this system? You come to MY realm and act like you were the emperor of himself and try to boss me around."

Calemaw was startled, and fear showed in his eyes as he realised he had gone too far.
Pheist kept going.
"-You foolish imbecile, your forces in this system means less than a lone guardsman in a naval battle, you have literally no say except for your honorary rank!"
Pheist slammed his halberds butt into the floor.
"-I do not care of your words, i do not care of your fine clothing, i do not care of the rank MY BROTHER gave you.... and least of all, i don't care about your fine space marines!"
Pheist was furious, and still kept going, no one really dared cut him off.

"-But i will tell you the battle data, the one you so ambitiosly seek now!.... that area was according to our intel to be the site of an ENTIRE hosts of our enemis forces to advance, i would have suggested another drop further to the east, or to wait for a few days BUT NO! You had no interest and as such, i doomed you and your astartes, since they were already lost anyway!"

Calemaw dared speak.
"-... but i uphold the defense..."
"-YOU! Uphold nothing, your finely dressed guardsmen stand by a few of our foodprocessing stations looking important while in fact, both the offence, defence and reconnasaince is done by my forces!"

Ect suddently spoke, his voice filled with authority.
"-But you have condemned 50 angels to their doom Lord Pheist..."

"-If they had been mine to command i would have not sent them to front at all, perhaps as a vanguard for one of the god-machines, but for me... infantry as infantry... the only thing that matters are the god-machines and the fleet!"

Ect now a bit enfuriated.
"-Do not let you anger spill out on me old 'FRIEND'..."

"-NO!" Calemaw spoke, and reached for his blade.
"-I am the supreme commander of the imperial forces in this sector, I SHOULD BE IN COMMAND OF ALL THE FORCES PRESENT!!" And with that he drew his blade and bolt pistol.

He was met by the stern gaze of Zaulthas, and the guns and blades of many.
Pheist, now with a much calmer voice spoke.
"-What will you do with that blade? Forged by the artisans of the magma forge... or that fine pistol you carry, made by the Ilmarinen craftsmen of flame forge? You dare draw the weapon created by MY kin upon us?"

Calemaw stunned, his eyes wandering wildly on all present.
Pheist went on.
"-Mark my word 'officer', you are NOTHING without inferna, you homeland ran rivers of the blood of my skitarii, several of our god-machines were wounded on the plains of your world! Every sacred gear and piston on those beasts more important that you, you kin, even your entire planet!"
Pheist took a short pause.
"-Dare you do anything?" Pheists glare looked like the hottest melta in the inferno forge. (The guys that are melta specialists)

Calemaw straightened up, his steel returning and pointed his blade towards Pheist.
"-GUARDS! Arrest that heretic!" He spoke the two parade dressed guardsmen just gave a look explaining his insanity.
"-No way!!" One of them spoke, and backed of.
Pheists protectors stepping forwards, forming a vanguard for their master.

Suddently out of nowhere, a glinting slash and a shadow fell, Calemaw's sword hand fell off.

Everyone except Pheist looked in shock as Calemaw keeled over screaming in pain from his lost right hand.
A black figure stood next to him, with backjointed legs and two power blades with incorporated bolt pistols.

"-Meet, Death adept 072:4..... Codename 'Edge'" Pheist said calmly as he walked towards Calemaw, the tach-assassin melding into the shadows after the sudden drop from the roof.
"-HOW LONG HAVE IT BEEN THERE!?.... I do not like that you keep assassins to keep us in check!" Ect shouted at Pheist.

Pheist ignored Ect for the moment, now standing in front of Calemaw.
"-But i will honour the treaty made by my father! The flaming fist of inferna will always be there for you..." With those words Pheist's right hand burst into flames (you have heard of some inferna personel having this spacial knack in their armour)

"-.... the flaming fist of inferna will always be there when the imperium needs its aid!" While saying that Pheist clenched Calemaw's severed arm and with his and lifted him to his legs. Calemaw screaming with agony.

"-There, [Pheist let go] your wound has been mended." Calemaw slumped to the floor, hissing in pain.

"-Get him out of my sight..." Pheist turned and walked back to his place.

"-And i am sorry inquisitor, i normally keep one around.... you never know when one can be useful." Pheist said, glancing at Calemaw beeing dragged out of the room by his bodyguards.

The tension in the room could almost be cut with a knife.

[OOC, ok , that's what happens, he will start talking soon and then the story will jump a bit.]

Sergeant Nils Vernso. The battle rages, and have done so most day. Several more astarte is falling dead, likewise the captain is gravely wounded.

Srythar Erianal. Likewise for you, you have witnessed the fall of several astarte, and the destruction of countless metal spawn. From your vantage point you can see that the enemy forces is actually severly wounded, at least the ones visible.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC, I don't know if we are supposed to post but if we are here's mine)

Judico walked forwards, entirely unsurprised at the tech priest's fury and lifted Calemaw's severed hand from the floor. He activated his plasma cutter and the weapon hummed and gave off blue spirals of light. He melted the hand and walked towards Phiest, his servo arms folding in till they were touching his back.

"Was that neccesary my Lord," he asked quietly "I serve you and would have happily dealt with him myself..."


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

stands beside the inquisitor his face calm but his eyes betraying some of the nervousness in his eyes a hand on his knife the other on his pistol and he slowly relaxes releasing them from his grip. 

"takes a breath and mutters"

*That suprised me*


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(not sure what i have to do, buisiness as usual I suppose)

Nils jumped from the great cybertitan's back and the krak grenade exploded, it faulter then crashed to ground creating a cloud of dust.
The sergeant laugh but was soon cut short.
He had lost several more men and coulding help being enraged by the idiot that sent them out here, if he had known calemaw had just had his ass kicked he would have given Pheist a high-five.

He shot down two more cyberdaemons ands noticed something, their lines were thinning, there was hope yet.
"form a line! rapid fire! rapid fire!"
The marines came away from the combat and quick formed a line and set their bolters to fully automatic. The cyberdaemons charged and very men with a hailstorm of lethal bolt rounds.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As Judico spoke to Zaulthas, the prince turned his head towards him and blurted a set of binary.

[See PM]

He then stood at his place.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

The Space Marines were faltering, their lines thinning as more and more of the red armoured warriors were pulled down. There was a dull thump, muffled, then one of the great cyber-titans faltered and collapsed, smoke and steam rising from it's massive carcass. At least some of the Marines were making a difference. But little enough he feared, their leader appeared wounded, he scanned the battlefield through his scope, his vision enhanced till he could make out the smallest details on the armour and bodies of the combatants. He recalibrated, drawing the scope back somewhat, scanning for the Marine who had slain the titan.

He had formed his men into a line, a frail bulwark against the seemingly numberless hordes of cyber-mutants. Srythar frowned, the Marines had been bogged down far to long, and they were losing far to many of their numbers. He would have to assist them, or find another distraction. He shifted in his position, knowing he couldn't assist them yet, he needed a real target before he could make any difference...


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

The sight that unfolded startled Reg, to say the least. Calemaw had crossed the line, first insulting Pheist and then daring to draw a weapon on him. Fool of a man, Reg thought. The Mechanicus was not the lap dog of the Imperium, not in this sector or in any other. An Imperial Commander should know better, as the Mechanicus does what it sees as best for its ends, and if those somehow intersect with the needs of the Imperium, any Commander worth his salt would give praise that the unmatched power of the Adeptus Titanicus and vast Skitarii forces were friends, not foes.


To worsen the situation, Pheists' techno-assassin had severed Calemaw's arm. The idea of this assassin stalking them through the ship sent a shiver down Reg's spine. Having drawn his weapon upon Calemaw's threat of violence, Reg slowly lowered his hellgun and took his finger off the trigger. Leaning over to Haller, Reg whispered ,"may that we leave this vessel and commence in the Emperor's work. These man-machines are starting to creep me out."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge watched, vagly bored the exchange save toward the end. 

in the silence the followe Jorge spoke "so flameing hand Cog ead," Pheist name not know to his simple mind "can ya make me a grilled sandwich?" he said fully serious and even present the sand which in question.

(Orgryn are very stupid)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Flames flared around the pair in the middle, ripples of rage and indignation pouring from one and into the other, ebbing and purging like a deadly tide of emotion. The inquisitor's aura was a pool of calm, yet ripples distorted its ocean surface as irritation disturbed his inner peace.A wall of flame blasted the officer aside, and now flames danced upon the water as the techpriest erupted, tongues of flame encircling the group, spiralling and arcing, soaring dragons and pouncing lions rushing upon the imperial officers. 

Fear flickered in the officers aura, slithering serpants cowered and arched, circulating around the form of a deadly silver weapon which centred upon the tech lords heart. 

The room exploded, blurs of movement as weapons drew, protectors moved to shield their master and the room became a blur of pure white light.

Val closed his eyes, silent laughter rang in his mind.

Pathetic

Pathetic

He wanted to rage. Wanted to scream and hollor at these idiots before him. There were people dying down upon that planet

In the cornor, his body crumpled as he left it and soared through the warp, billions of hearts beat upon the battlefield below and he soared amongst them, his presence precusory, his existence within the mortal realm shallow. 

These mindless, soulless drones would gain nothing, there emotionless brains unaffected by his presence.

He soared for what seemed like days, until he alighted upon his target. Embattled figures in armour plate rushed to form a battle line, their armour bearing scars, weapons notches and hurridly reloaded bolters.

Above them Val quivered with anger, rage at those that bitched behind him. He had intended to merely look, to check, to pray and hope. Yet now, a beast unleashed and he dived to hover above the battleline. He would add his limited prowess to the fray. Perhaps he could help for a little while. 

His soul twisted, a coiled illusion turning tilll he shone a bright light, blinding, his twisted form encoiled within it, all but an outline on the fringes of vision.

His body contorted, muscles bunched with aching cramps, writhing against the fin veil of his skin

His voice reverberated, echoing and swaying, undulating with roar power as it burst outwords, a wave of pure sound , blasted the enemies of the imperium, caressing his astartes with warmth.

The words reverberated around the astartes.

"You are astartes.... Angels of death... You know no fear. The emperor protects.... help comes"

Lightening flashed from the sky, flames, the bolt rounds crackled with electricity

Blood beeded in the cornor of his mouth, small bubbles flickered as his chest heaved, breath forced from tortured lungs.

The light faded, died away leaving only a small whisper in the ears of the emperors exorcist, the tongue of Banish a gentle carress upon there mind.

"Those beyond corruption.... do not fail"

__________________________________________________

A single green eye flashed open and fixed upon the princeps

"Enough is enough..... you have to help them... please"

Blood spattered upon the metal floor.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, Val, i didn't get that very last part, who is the princeps? No titans are around the general area, or are you referring to someone else?]

Pheist looked at Jorge with eyes amazed there was still things with such low cunning around.

With a silent move he placed his right hand above his face and grunted lightly, the facepalm professional and calm.
Pheist had calmed down immensly, and his protectors had retreated to his back again, but the obsidian black mirror eyes of the assassin was still observing them from the shadow across the room, setting chills to the spine of those that was not of immense psychological strength.

Pheist spoke.
"-I would reinforce the astartes, and uphold the offensive on that flank, since it is their weakest, but my forces are withheld here [points at tactical map] and cannot leave lest they threaten the whole scene of combat."
He then zoomed in a bit, the tactical display reforming its holographic objects and showing a canyon like area with a marked factory site.
"-The area is luckily very easy to defend, and they are still holding, it looks like both sides are waning though." Pheist kept on.


On the ground, the offensive was stronger than ever, the minion hellspawn throwing themselves at the defenses like never before.
And then you saw him, like an angel of darkness, he stood above his minions, floating towards the exorscist battle-line upon a cape of pure darkness, swirling and reforming in the wind.
The dread magi was powerful, and with a horendous high pitched scream, he sent his minions forth in a last offensive, the vanguard was formed of what the astarte had read was called "preatorian war servitors", immense hulking beasts as large as ogryns, huge muscles hefting large piston driven crushing claws, their face covered with a thick steel plate, with a stylysed skull painted upon it.

The vanguard was at least 40 strong, and at least 2 were felled fast enough with bolter fire to witness that when they fell, they exploded in a huge ball of flame.
This would probably be the biggest challenge yet!

[Ok, Nils, a challange worthy of your skill , and Srythar, a target, he will be hard to hit but i'm sure you can take him out. He's leading his minions and unleash dark fanes of death upon his enemies.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 5*

The dread magi was surronded by his bodyguard of preatorian war servitors, there were roughly 40 of them and only a few had been taken out in the rapid fire of the marines bolters.

This magi was his prize, he had not fought this long to see anyone else kill it. Nils revved his chainsword and went straight towards the nearest war servitor, he swung his chainsword and created a deep cut into it's armour, it didn't seem to notice.

It's right arm ended in a large mechanical claw, which it swung at his. he ducked and claw passed overhead.
the creature grunted and slammed the claw into the ground sendin up a cloud of dust.
Nils jumped onto its arm and then jumped onto the creature's back, "stupid fucker!" he shouted.

Nils put his bolt pistol to the war servitor's head and fired, the shots went straight through and out the other side.
Nils leapt off its back just as it exploded into a ball of fire.

The sergeant saw the magi, he was not far away but protected by by three or four war servitors. he put his pistol back into its place and took out some grenades.
He ran straight at the magi, a war servitor blocked his path but he moved round the heavy creature and shoved a grenade into its side.
another tried to grab him with its claw but Nils stopped it with his chainsword and put another grenade into the claw joints, he dived past it just as the grenade exploded and ran at the Magi.

He pulled out his pistol and fired off three shots before swinging his chainsword straight for the magi.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

The psychic event faded, it had no doubt been heartening for the Space Marines, but it had achieved little else. These humans would never reach the powers of the Eldar farseers. He smiled, finally, a target, the magi strode through the air as though he walked on solid ground, shadows slipping and reforming around him. His appearance was a bad sign for the Space Marines however, as his arrival signalled that of forty battle servitors, massive, clawed things. Some fell before reaching the Space Marine lines, going up in great balls of fire, but others carried on, and soon the sounds of close combat echoed up from the battlefield.

The creatures were clearly directed by the Magi, his death would be the most useful to the Space Marines, one was already heading towards him. Srythar recognised the sergeant he had spotted earlier, he was a mighty warrior, destroying one of the servitors and moving on to disable two of the Magi's personal guard.

From there, as always, it all became a blur. Srythar rested the long rifle, the lense hovering just above the Magi's heart, thennexhaled slowly. He poured himself into the gun until it merely became an extension of his being, almost an organic part of him. He closed his eyes, let the rifle choose, then, as it twitched snatched them open again and squeezed the trigger.

To any watchers in the battlefield the brilliant bolt of light would have appeared from nowhere, it's passage so swift as to be almost instantaneous and appearing to merely be a single lance of energy. As if sensing his doom, the Magi looked up, away from the swinging chainsword of the Exorcist.

The bolt went through his right eye, penetrating his skull cavity and destroying his brain before it exited through the base of the skull. The mighty figure fell like a ragdoll from it's perch in the air, the chainsword passing through the spot where it's head should have been. At his fall the battle lines rippled. It would be invisible to any but Srythar, with his high vantage point, but he was already moving. Anyone who could trace the origin of that shot would be sure to unleash a hail of fire upon his former position. He scrambled down the slope, offering a prayer to Isha, thankful for his success. He only hoped it was enough...

(OOC: Sorry for stealing your kill Karak  :laugh


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As the dread magi saw the bullet enter his cranium, he unleashed a final hellish screech that almost burst Nils audio filter system.
Falling slower than gravity, the dread magi did fall dead from the air and when he finally reached the ground, he unleashed a dark pulse that sent all that was close flying, and those at a distance was pushed with great force.

The death of the magi had an immense effect on the field of battle, only the berzerk preatorian war servitors were still fightinng an the other forces was in full retreat in all directions.

But when the normal fiends ran in fear at their leaders death, the vanguard of war servitor became even more violent and shredded the space marines battle line with immense slaughter.

[OOC,Ok, great job guys, although now Karak, you will soon get a thunderous blow, perhaps from beeing flung, or when you fight for your comrades, but you will be knocked out. And the next time i do a boss character, i will mark it better, it didn't matter to much this time, but future bosses will get a nice mark that show that they are very powerful, this one was not super powerful and as such, i can live with it.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 6*

(Ok, who killed the magi? I fired off three shots and Jackinator fired a shot aswell. :search

At the death of the Magi Nils was thrown back and landed with a loud thud on the ground. The cyberdaemons and war servitors were retreating, as if in fear.

He lay there for a moment, he must have killed hundreds of them today, under his leadership they had survived. Him, not Calemaw, not an Imperial Officer, not some big-headed fool and he was glad at that.

The very first Exorcists had achived a 89:1 kill ratio in there first battle, against daemons. Nils was pretty sure they had lived up to that and prehaps exceeded.

His head was still thumping and his ears were ringing but he issued an order to his remaining men: "ok, everyone take five. after that we burn the fucker down"

He thoughts went back to the magi, there had been a flash, like a bolt of lightning, he had seen that before...


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

"I would reinforce the Astartes, and uphold the offensive on that flank, since it is their weakest, but my forces are withheld here [points at tactical map] and cannot leave lest they threaten the whole scene of combat", said Pheist.

Reg had nearly had enough. He was not possessed of the inhuman patience those of the Mechanicus were "blessed" with, their minds thinking in pure logic. Men were not logical, which tinged Reg's statement. This, combined with Val's catatonic state, a fit of an old psyker Reg had presumed, spurred him to action. Perhaps this was an outward manifestation of Val's anger and rage towards the situation. Reg could not know that Val had indeed flown from his body to the planet below, lending what little aid he could, rousing those in combat to greater deeds. Whatever the reason, it was cause enough for Reg to say something, as the most senior of the retinue acting in such a way served to reaffirm Reg's concerns.

Stepping forward, he interjected to the Inquisitor. "With all due respect, Inquisitor Ect, we are doing very little up here. Would that you send us to the surface, to reinforce the Astartes?" Reg had indicated Jorge, Haller, Judico and himself. They could bring vital support to the dwindling Exorcist forces, and the Techpriest could repair the battle damage inflicted by the cyberdaemons.

Reg was itching to get stuck in, as all of these quantum calculations and probability schematics of the command room had begun to irritate him. They were but number, picture, theory. Despite the innumerable forces of the Mechanicus, they lacked the one thing that had held the Imperium together for these millennia: the human spirit. Perhaps it was a pipedream, a vestige of his life in the Schola, but Reg truly believed that the light of the Emperor would shine through in the most grim of time, and today they could be the harbingers of that light. 

Patiently waiting for a response, he looked on as Ect seemed to be milling it over. _At least he didn't deny it flat out_ Reg thought. He could only pray that this fit into the Inquisitor's larger plan, as the inhumanity of this vessel, displayed quintessentially in the obsidian-sheen robotic assassin standing across from them, had begun to wear on Reg's spirit.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

smirks and gives Reg a nod when he whispers to him as Haller is also becoming restless the waiting gnawing on his patience. He listens to what Reg says and nods as he steps forward to stand beside him giving him a slap on the shoulder. 

"I agree whit Reg Inquisitor there must be something we can do? besides the waiting is murderous".

gives a polite nod to the Magos "whit all due respect but your hidden friend does make the back of my neck itch"

Haller did not belive their numbers would change the outcome of the Exorsists battle in one but but Ect was sure to have something tought out that thye where here to do. And hte sooner the better in Hallers eyes. looks over to the Orgryn whit a slight sighs and leans in to Req to whisper " Damn that sandwitch looks good"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, OOPS, didn't realise Val collapsed.]

Val keeled over, his frail body exhausted by the strain.
Ect went to him and gave him support.

The occupants of the room was in low spirits, hateful and eager, bad combination.

Suddently, the astartes sybol on the tactical map went blank, and the remaining hostile forces in the region was scattered.
What happened?

"-.... it seems they failed their mission." Pheist let out, some people in the room gave him hateful eyes.

Ect needed to halt the situation, remove the tension.
"-Acolytes, i will send you down the first thing tomorrow morning. You will drop on the site where the astartes was last seen."

"-It is late, and you all need rest, i will send you off in the lighter bay tomorrow morning 0700." Ect's orders were final, and he left the room with Val over his left shoulder supporting him all the way to his room.

[Sorry for the not so perfect jump, but i feel that you all are becoming a bit tense and want the story to continue, and now all the important things have happened in the ship.]

Nils, a space marine, hero of the imperium, leading his men from the front, his captain dead, his forces dwindled.
He barked orders, the enemy beaten, and now they would take the fight to....

From nowhere, a preatorian war sevitor attacked them, Nils felt a large impact and then oblivion.
The last he heard were bolter fire and the yelling voice of his remaining two battle brothers.

[Ok, let's get this shit going!]

Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn. The night has passed, you spent it in your cell, you have been ordered to bring all your gear.
In the lighter bay Inquisitor Ect is waiting, he has aquired an arvus lighter and ordering a few servitors to load some gear, mostly rations.

Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper. The same happens to you, i guess you get to the lighter bay with Jorge?

Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer Also the same, you quickly get your gear and hurry since you overslept a bit. (Darn nightmares)

Santaire- Magos Judico Indol You spent the night in your cell, your brain in a semi-sleep, you awake precisely in time to get all your things ready and be in time for the departure.

Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker You don't remember going to bed, but yet you are in it, you feel a warm towel on you forehead and hear a familiar voice.

"-Ah, you are awake, thought you weren't gonna wake up this time." The joke been old the first time Ect told it, and it has been told many a time. Although there was a sort of worrying tone in his voice that seemed to fade now.
You see a clock and that it's about half an hour until departure.

"-The tech-heads as you like to call them left a data-slate for you." Ect sais, and indeed, on your table lies a red and black data-slate with an opus machina upon it, the symbol of the adeptus mechanicus.

"-I want you down there since i can't go, if you are there it feels like i could as well has been there myself!" Ect gave Val a rare smile, but quickly realised and qent back to his stern face.

Then Ect leaves, and i guess you check the data slate, it's all the data that Pheist has on the tunnel systems in the plasma forges.
Sadly, it seems that alot have been purged by Sol operatives, but it shows that there is at least one major nexus beneath Sol secundus.
When you arrive at the lighter bay, it's almost time to go.

Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists. Your head is pounding.... what happened? None is around, it's empty, only the dead litter the field...... [You are dazed]

Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger. Srythar would have moved out during the night, but two flying hellspawn that he ran into earlier decided that patrolling this area was very important, and you decided to get some well needed rest. You awake to see that the beasts are gone, and the last stand of the Exorscists is as empty as you left it.

The last of the war servitors had managed to kill the last three remaining astartes, those beasts were very powerful.
[Will you check the scene or will you move out? There is a wounded Nils there, but Srythar don't know that.]

[I hope you all are pleased now, perhaps a question or two is not properly answered by Ect, or i missed something, but now we are getting into the action and that should hopefully make you happy  Sorry for keeping you on the ship for too long.]

[Start boarding the lighter and you will get the mission briefing (It's dark in there doesn't affect bone-'eads too much, although a bit.)]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 7*

Nils tried to stand, he had hit his head quite hard, only two battle brothers remained, he could not walk properly, so instead sat on the floor.

The last two marines were both tired, none of them noticed the war servitor get off the floor and move towards them. Nils thought it was dead, just like all the others, but instead it attacked.

The war servitor attacked, the marines began to fire back and Nils got to his feet and fired his bolt pistol. With one swipe of the war servitor's claw one Exrocist and the second swipe killed the other.

It marched up to where he lay and looked down at him, Nils aimed his pistol, "fuck you..." he fired off his last bolt and it head the war servitor straight in the head. It fell back and Nils lay there for a bit longer.

"Goiv? Henris? where the fuck are you?" he asked.

Nils groaned he couldn't lie around here forever, there was a mission to be completed. he was a space marine, a superhuman, hero of mankind, he couldn't just lie around here all day!

Nils groaned once more and got to his feet, the battlefield was strewn with bodies, they would be back to check for survivors.

The sergeant set about finding his bolter, reloading his pistol and checking for survivors. In his dazed state he got himself ready to move out, he would head straight for the forge and rip the heart out of it.

His last act for today was to get out a small beacon with a recorded message for whoever found it:
"This is sergeant Nils Vernso of the 2nd company of the Exorcist chapter, They are dead, all of them and more are on the way. leave before they arrive. I am going into the forge, Known casualties: 49, the emperor protects"
He then gave the list of who had died at the scene, after that he switched off the recorder and left it and the beacon on the plains, he had been wounded but that would not stop him.

Nils looked back and sighed,
"Into the plasma forge"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

0700 in the launch bay, the Inquisitor had said. Punctuality being one trait he had always displayed, even as a youth and as such Reginald had awoken an hour earlier, in preparation for the mission. Disassembling and cleaning his hellgun, a ritual he did before any engagement, Reg repeated a prayer learned long ago in the Schola...

_Emperor, protect us in the coming fray._
_For though we know not the plans of the Enemy, we are sure of his wickedness._
_We shall be your hammer, crushing the foes of mankind._
_We shall be your spear, piercing the eternal darkness._
_We shall bring Your Light to every corner of the galaxy._
_May that we are not found wanting in Your Eyes._​ 
Having sufficiently prepared his weapons, and his mind, for the battles ahead, Reg put on his carapace armor. The armor had been damaged slightly in training, harsh as it was like everything upon this Mechanicus vessel, but Reg had been able to repair it. Slinging his rifle over his shoulder and placing his helmet under his left arm, Reg made a last gesture towards the shrine to the Emperor in his cell. Sealing the cell door behind him, Reg proceeded to the launch bay.

Meeting up with Jorge in the corridor leading to their destination, they proceeded together. The Ogryn had fascinated Reg, amazed at this evolutionary oddity. More like an Ork, in stature and intellect, than a man, the Ogryn had displayed near childlike glee in destruction as well as near invulnerability to wounds that would lay low other of the human race. He knew it would take a lascannon or melta round square on to kill Jorge, but even then Reg had his doubts if even those could stop him in a rampage. 

Entering the bay, Reg quickly made his way to the Inquisitor. Saluting him with the sign of the Aquila, Reg took his leave and boarded the lighter. Finding a seat near the loading ramp, Reg stowed his helmet beneath the seat, and securing his harness laid his hellgun across his lap. It was nearly time, he knew this much, and his aim as well as grit would surely be tested on the daemon infested hellpit of a planet below.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Awakes with a grunt his body drenched with sweat. He takes a cold shower to clear his mind and body and steps out of the freezing water to dress after drying himself off. Alarm blaring at him, he sighs, hitting it. Smirking at the pain in his hand., the silence well worth it.

starts to put on his armor and preparing his gear with veteran skill his heavy coat covering most of his heavy armor except his chest plate that is strapped straight over it. A local design from his home world 

Duly straps his helmet to his belt and makes a final check of his bolter a weapon given to him as a sign of respect its wooden stock worn but dearly cared for, the rest of the weapon is black whit its name in silver just above the trigger of the weapon " Glory in Death ". He then takes off whit a trod trough the corridors while whispering a prayer for himself. 

"Hey!" he catches up whit Reg and Jorgen just before they enter the hangar his heavy flack coat flapping slightly as he jogs up to them his heavy boots thumping against the deck and gives them a nod 

*gives them a faint smile but his eyes look troubled* well the wait is over at least, that’s always the hard part and now it will just get harder


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

When everyone was in the arvus, Germahim Ect stood upon th acces ramp, yelling inside since it was staring up.

"-Alright, your mission is simple, get to the second forge of Sol, infiltrate it and learn the source of the deamon presence." Ect's face was stern with determination, he kept going.

"-Specific order data is on your person in a data slate, now make me proud, the imperium depends on your success, and i... demand it!" Ect always expected the best performance of those under him, and those who have served with him some time, know that if not doing ones best, he will have you in for it.

The hatch began to close, and you could all see Ect's stern face look upon you as if you were his greatest enemy (although you knew that was just his normal face)
He raised his hand in a salute, and the hatch closed.

Val, as you see Ect look upon you (ie, the group) you sense his pride swell, you are dome of his greatest acolytes, perhaps even the best, and he would not send you literally into hell if it wasn't important.

And it was important, Inferna produces all the war materials for 3 neighbouring systems, as well as sustaining a huge military force that eagerly fight and die for the survival of mankind on whatever front is shown to them.

The radio in the shuttle sparkled into life, and Ect's voice was heard, a small screen showing his face.
"-I asked old man Pheist to give us a decoy so you have a better time getting down to the surface, you should be seeing it now." Ect finished the sentence with a small smile, as it changed to a side view of another mechanicus cruiser.

Its launch bays opened and out spewed 6 fighter wings in perfect unison, 30 fury interceptors on route towards the surface.

In formation, they performed this manouvre (please tell me if you know its name)
1.04 & better one on 3.36




Their pitch black hulls gleaming in the light of the twin suns of inferna, going into a terminal dive and going ablaze upon entering the atmoshpere, but it was planned.

As they entered the lower atmosphere their hulls stopped blazing, and the last you see of them is when they dive head on into a hail of anti-aircraft and mutoid flying beast unleashing a hail of las-cannon shots.

Fighting for you, dying for you.

The arvus made its decent towards the last stand of the Exorcists, soon landing a few hundred meters from it.

[OOC, i hope the fighter wings were cool enough ]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

-Specific order data is on your person in a data slate, now make me proud, the imperium depends on your success, and i... demand it!" Jorge reached under him for his data slate, or rather he looked round and saw what every one else was doing, and he reached down under his seat and pulled out a sandwich bag.

"O Umm!" Jorge said as he started munching on the first standwhich, a look of contentment on his face, he was going to fight the enemys of the Empera, he had friends, and sandswhichs what more did he want.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[Chop chop, you cant be doing nothing when you finally landed on the planet! This is what you have been waiting on, the dry ash waste air, the cinders floating around, the heat making you sweat.]


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

His stomach lurches as the shuttle drops towards the planet his mind imagining the little craft free falling down towards the hard ground and he closes his eyes taking several deep breaths and grins at the others in excitement as he opens them and just in time to see the attack craft streak by. 

“You go get them boys!” makes a salute towards the crafts that will hide their decent and duly picks up his dataslate going through the mission details. 

The little shuttle groans and shakes as it enters the atmosphere. And Haller makes sure he is strapped in tight his heart pumping harder as he know they are soon down on the ground back to the nightmare back whit his lost friends. He wonder if he will join them this time his looking into the distance reliving the last time he was down planet. 

“Oh you like sandwiches Jorgen? When we get back ill make you a big one” 
So Req once down ill goes Left and you take Right then? 

As the shuttle touches ground He hits the quick release of his harness and takes point already half running over the ramp before its fully open his breath sounding heavy because of the rebreather and the rubber against his forehead starts to itch from sweat and the mask rubbing against it his heart pounding as he takes in the devastation the black ash billowing around makes everything look grey. He continues to sweet the left side and calls of to the rest of the group his voice tight whit emotion either sadness or anger. 

“Left is clear how is your side Req ?.Damn those Astrates did a good account for themselves.”

He starts to carefully advancing towards the site of the Exorcists battle the blowing dust pelting against his heavy flack coat and his boots growing warm from the ground already.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

When you read the order data you find that it is the work of the cult of the bloody toothed gear.
As usual, you would be surprised if it was any other one.
There is also a picture of the cult logo, the deamonologists of Ect have checked it for corruption and it is deemed as safe.
The logo is a stylysed white cog with blood on it's upper left side in a splatter effect, the logo was common in the low hives of the forges and theese days... is found virtually everywhere.

The mission is as Ect said it to be, but you find an interesting part he left out which states you will be meeting another group of acolytes on the inside.
Codename trio, some of you have met them before, they are three senior acolytes, composed of a psyker, a hot-headed girl who usually carries a heavy stubber, and an inferno forge myrmidon.
Known for their intelligence, and for when shi hit the fan, beeing able to take care of just about anything.

So far the mission is very simple, the slate shows some good closing vectors to the forge and where a large hole in the walls is, also marks out a few external waste tunnels, although theese generally mean incinerators.

You carry on with the deployment.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

_Approaching drop zone. Landing imminent._

Securing his helmet, and attaching his rebreather and goggles, Reg braced for the landing. Haller was nearly down the ramp before it had opened, and Reg bolted to his side, thumbing the safety off on his hellgun. Reg would take right, Haller the left in securing the landing zone.

“Left is clear how is your side Reg ?Damn those Astartes did a good account for themselves” said Haller.

"All clear." The heat, combined with the masses of dead cybernetics organisms was nearly intolerable. Reg could see as they approached the last stand of the Exorcists that they had taken a grim toll on their attackers before succumbing to their numbers.

Reg had never seen so many dead Space Marines in one place. The ranks of their enemy were indeed massive, and Reg even saw the remains of what looked like a Titan. He could not but be moved by the gallantry of these Astartes, dropping into a hellpit, into the maw of a giant beast. But deep down he knew without a doubt that despite the immense body count reaped by the Exorcists, the enemy's forces would have been replenished by now. 

"We must move quickly. These Astartes will not have died in vain" said Reg, consulting his data slate for approach vectors to their target, the forge creating these monstrosities.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The group disembarks from the arvus, and puts the luggage as a backpack on Jorge (not much to carry for him) and prepare to move out as you see the lighter take off and fly away.

Nils, you see a ship landing some distance away, the thrusters spewing forth their blue light as it moves off after unloading its cargo of a few people.

Srythar, you see the scene very well, and you persume you could have taken out one of them without even endangering your position, but they are not your enemy here... but they might interest you?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge trudged out of the shuttle and looked around

"da red spesh marines got da ass's kicked." he walked forword, reshifting his pack on his shoulders and walked some forword some more to sand beside Reg, 

"what we doin?" 

"we going to,," he stopped when he noticed Jorge did not have a rebreather like he did. 

"you need to put a mask on." he pointed to the one on Jorges belt but Jorge shurgged him off. 

"an't need won before." 

Reg shugged, abhumans might have better lungs, you never could tell.

Jorge shugged to resumed munching on his sandwhich as he waited for the group to start moveing.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso - Post 8*

Nils was moving away from the warzone, this was a sad time for him, he hated it when his battle-brothers were killed by unworthy enemies that used numbers rather than skill to fight a battle.

Then he noticed something.

A landing ship had stopped just outside the Exorcists battlefield and a group of people were disembarking.
What was this? he hadn't been told about a second landing party, had they come to investigate?

They weren't from the guard, if the guard were here they would bring a couple of regiments and not a small team. They weren't more marines either, they were too short to be a superhuman, although one looked like some kind of ork, but it was too far to see details clearly.

two of them looked like guardsmen, one was techpriest, another seemed to be an old man with a stick.

But, the question was: what should he do?
He couldn't just run up to them shouting, for all he knew they could be cultists heading into the forge to conduct dark rituals. But that theory didn't seem likely, Nils decided to wait until he get a proper look and if one of them wondered away from the group he could interrogate them.

(OOC: didn't know that ect wasn't there, damn my rushed reading. btw, Auspex detects movement I belieave, so if I just stay very still...)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, important note Karak, Inquisitor Ect IS NOT, in the landing party. 
And the group got an auspex, perhaps use it?.]


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

The eldar ranger descended to the battlefield, picking his way between the corpses of Space Marines and mutants alike. He had already seen the lone survivor make his way off into the distance, however, he'd left something behind, Srythar could see it now. About 200 metres away a device lay blinking on the ground, it was next to the thing that the Marine had spoken into. What was the flashing light? Then a sound reached his ears, the sound of a ship coming in to land. He dived to the ground, covering himself with his cloak as it settled gently onto the earth. A group of humans stepped on, and he caught his breath, he'd felt that prescence once already, the psyker who had spoken above the battlefield. He drew a mask over his consciousness, the psyker was the only one of the group who could find him, the chameleoline would fox all but the most powerful of scanners and the most keen of eyes, but he needed to hide his mind from that warp penetrating gaze...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico walked out of the lander, axe slung on his shoulder and servo arms folded into his back. He turned his head, his optics focusing on the battlefield. He walked over to the corpse of one of the beasts that had slain the space marines and rolled it over. It lunged up at him suddenly.

He caught it's biological arm with his hand and snapped it like a twig before plunging a mechandrite down into it's brain. He inspected the corpse. Defintely not natural, the thing was covered with plates of metal. He extracted a sample and placed it carefully in a pouch at his hip.

He turned and as his eyes focused he saw a faint figure in the distance. Instantly his combat attachments were unfolded and activated. He gripped his axe and with his free hand took an auspex from his belt. A flashing dot appeared on the screen but it was friendly, probably the last space marine still alive.

"There is an Exorcist left. He is over there," he said, gesturing for the benefit of the others who did not have his advanced optics. They moved towards the lone marine...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, auspexes reveal a variety of things, heat, movement, and energy, a space marine should be rather easy to spot, the eldar might be trickier, although the psychic sense presence that many psykers have should be better in that remark, never heard of the kind of camo cloak that Srythar uses but who cares, it fits!]

The last exorscist was spotted, the operatives that had landed didn't appear hostile and Nils found that fortunate, since his daze had mostly worn of, but not fully.

Beeing a psychicly superior raze had its boons and banes, and Srythar had to use all his might to quell his presence from the watchful gaze of the inquisition.

Val watched a small ruin nearby, something there always made him feel that unease of beeing watched, but he couldn't be sure....
There was probably nothing, the lies of the warp ever present to a psyker and every step was lined with feelings and whispers of offers and damnation.
Was this different, or was it one of many? The space marine comes to the groups attention and the presence is forgotten for a while....

[Meet up with Nils and converse a bit, now is the introduction and you should realise that you have the same mission, i'll hopefully get Srythar in during the next update.]


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The entire group stand and look at the space marine, who in turn stare at the acolytes.

The almost invisible eldar dare to peek out and see the others staring at eachothers.
"-...aren't they gonna do something?" He silently whispered to himself.

Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn. You eat your sandwitch, but realise that outside eating on a planet in inferna system is not the best idea. Your fine meal is sprinkled with fine dark dust.
Sadly you look at your sandwitch, and then at the astarte, you look strong and powerful.

Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper. You watch as the space marine observes you, small cinders hit your carapace and disintegrate, making you look very badass.

Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer You also stare at the astarte, your bolt carbine glistenes in the light of a nearby lava pool.
You also look badass.

Santaire- Magos Judico Indol The ash below crunch as you recorrect your balance. Holding up the auspex a small beep, and then a few others form up on the screen but then dissapear.....
A small volcano erupts behind you, and you look badass.

Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker You stare into the distance, you feel at unease, the hot winds blow in your old robes making them flutter in an organic, almost impossible slowness, that combined with your cold hard eyes on a aged and wrinkled face makes you look very badass.

Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists. The acolytes just stand there, looking at you, the angel in red, the hunter of deamonic, the bane of the imperiums enemies.
Fear incarnate, power taken form, might in its truest form.
As you stand at unease with your weapons, you look very badass.

Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger. As you lie under the camo cloak, almost invisible to the naked eye, you notice a small change in the atmosphere..... was something closing...

How an eldar lying underneath an invisibility blanket hiding from imperials on a burnt planet covered with ash and cinders can look badass i don't know (since no one can see you)

But you also look badass.

[OOC, ok, perhaps the most unserious and pointless update so far... or is it?.

The point is that this is the situation, and you are all awesome, so i want you to keep going so i among others can see how this awesome group of badasses take on the hardships i have in store for you!

So go out there, and be awesome!]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sergeant Nils Vernso*

Nils walked up the group of acolytes, they were all staring at him, and what a strange bunch they were.

Firstly an Ogryn: strong, muscular and dumb. he seemed to eating a sandwhich, he also had a picaxe at his side.

Then a sergeant with the typical guardsmen get up, loads of gear and it seemed only half of it would be used.

A stormtrooper aswell, he seemed very similar to the sergent, they seemed to be the same sort of people to Nils.

A Techpriest also stood with the group, he looked like a machine rather than human with many servo-arms coming out his back, Nils didn't like techpriests, they couldn't be trusted.

Finally a sanctioned psyker who looked like he should be retired rather than out on a mission. You had to be careful with psykersm one minute they were all very helpful and the next they were letting loose hordes of daemons.

Nils looked around the group, what an odd bunch they were, it seemed Nils was no longer alone in his mission, although that wouldn't always be a good thing. No one had spoken yet, it seemed the space marine would have to break the tension.
"In case your wondering I'm Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorcists, this..." he gestured to the warzone behind him "is the rest of the men"
Saying that made Nils feel angry, they were all familair faces to him and he could have named every one of them if he needed to...

"So" he said, a hint of angry creeping into his voice "no one piss on their graves" He then turned away and looked at the forge in the distance and waited for someone to speak.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

” They died as warriors should, in combat” 
Haller speaks out and walks forward over the ashen ground his black bolter gleaming slightly from a nearby lava pool to stand beside the towering form of Nils.

” We are here to assist you in blowing the shit out of whatever is hiding in that forge.” Offers a hand to Nils in a gesture of comradeship and looks up at Nils, the green lenses of his rebreather gleaming slightly

“I’m Master Sergeant Haller of the knights of Vorax Regiment. I salute you as a true warrior of mankind and a champion for its cause and grieve for the loss of your brothers. They might not be remembered by those up there in their spaceships but I will you have my word of honor.” 

Smirks under his rebreather

“Let’s blow shit up and deliver a blow deep and powerful enough to be worthy of their sacrifice”

“The ones behind me are” points at them in turn”
Jorge, Reginald , Magos Judico, and Val


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(DO i look badass?)

Jorge mornfully ate his sandwhich, it tasted horrable on this damn planet as he watched the spesh marine walk up, his mouth was too full of sandwhich, (he jamed half of it in his mouth) to talk but he quickly finished it after the sarget finished talking he looked the spassh marine over, he was confused now "so, wot now?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, well, technically you don't look badass, but rather "strong and powerful", which could be better if you take the word badass literally, i mean, bad ass, not very good thing to have 

If you look badass (in the slang form, ie cool and awesome) is entirely up to you.]

The greetings continued for some time, the awkward silence often spreading within the group.

A strange feeling was getting more and more present, espescially with Val, a feeling that something will go horribly wrong, a small beep was heard from an auspex on the ground, and then from a few others....

[DRAMA!!! Soon shit is gonna hit the fan, finish introductions and then the beeping auspexes start.]


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

The humans were still standing there, conversation seemingly awkward between them. The psyker hadn't spotted him Isha be praised but even so he clamped down even more so on his mind. He couldn't risk discovery.

He narrowed his eyes, the faintest movement of air slid across the ground, dislodging flakes of ash, it was barely noticeable even to his eyes, and out of place in the unnaturally still air of this place. Something, somewhere, had changed...


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Sergeant Haller was the first to proceed towards the Space Marine. Reg proceeded in a manner less friendly. wary of the Space Marine whose squad had been decimated. Reg checked his vectors, ready to blast anything out of the norm into oblivion. Nearing the Space Marine, Reg hailed him.

"I am Reginald Balfour, Imperial Stormtrooper. Your unit has been decimated, and for that I am sorry. We shall not weep for them. We shall kill the enemy. In the Emperor's name, our enemies will pay!!"

Reg hoped this would quell the rage festering in the Astartes' mind. Together, they would destroy their enemies, crushing their bodies beneath the iron boot of the Emperor's will.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, now the beeping starts, perhaps precisely after Nils has made his answer if he is fast.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"I am Reginald Balfour, Imperial Stormtrooper. Your unit has been decimated, and for that I am sorry. We shall not weep for them. We shall kill the enemy. In the Emperor's name, our enemies will pay!!"

Nils nodded, "but you haven't seen what we're up against" he grinned at that.
then he heard familair beeping and he knew it ment something, but what? Nils looked down to the source of the beeping; a bloodstained auspex. Nils reached down and picked it up, the noise was getting louder and the dots on the bloodstained screen were increaing.

The Ogryn looked over his shoulder, "wots dat?" he asked, Nils kept his eyes on the asuspex, he knew they would be back and should have left. "that, is company" The Orgyn named Jorge or jorg or something looked puzzeled, Nils turned to the rest of the group.

"Well" he annonced "welcome to Sol, bought time we said hello to some of the locals" Nils laughed like a madman "oh look, here they are now" and turned just in time to see a dark cluster of shapes move across the landscape towards them.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"that, is company" The Orgyn named Jorge or jorg or something looked puzzeled, Nils turned to the rest of the group.

"Well" he annonced "welcome to Sol, bought time we said hello to some of the locals" Nils laughed like a madman "oh look, here they are now" and turned just in time to see a dark cluster of shapes move across the landscape towards them. 

Jorge turned to look he squinted at the "company" comeing toword them, "Hello Company we have sandwiches!" 

"no Jorge thats not company." Nils said

"its not?" a confused Jorge asked

"no there hertics who hate the emperore who we will kill." 

"O,," he thought about it for a second then turned back to the company "NO sandwhichs for you!"


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico had his combat attachments raised in an instant. He unslung his axe and drew his bolt pistol. He activated his axe's power field and at the same time a volcano erupted behind him. The spurting lava haloed him, reflecting from his augmetics and making him look like a flaming God while his axe crackled with electricity.

"Let them come," the Inferna Forge techpriest said calmly...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

They were correct, the dots were hostiles and nothing else then the dreaded gibbering tide.

Luckily, there was not many this time, probably only the remnants of the last force, but it still meant about a hundred heretek monstrocities.

Led by a exeptionally large preatorian war servitor [OOC, note boss target, dangerous guy, soaks alot] the force screeched and started to charge the group from all sides as the auspexes went mad with contacts.

Quickly they close in and you form a kind of circle, surrounded from all sides.

Srythar senses them, and try to remain hidden at first, but the penetrating gaze from one of the little arachnid spiders is right at you, and you know you are spotted when the little horror starts sprinting towards you.

[OOC, time to powerpose, the enemy is many and come from most sides, but if you aork together and don't let them outnumber you in close combat you should be fine, the enemies only real strength here is numbers.

The war servitor is very powerful and will probably need a group effort (hint hint) to be taken down, remember that only a few.... i think Val, Nils, Haller, Srythar, know that they explode when they die, so this might come as a surprise to some unless they are warned.

And i feel bad about Haller who is ignored all the time , says hi on the ship, ignored by jorge and reg, stands in front of the space marine with his hand offering a shake, ignored 

Just work on that and pose alot, now it's time to fight!!!]


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico swung his crackling axe upwards in a mighty blow that tore the creature in half. At the same time another jumped at him. His saw tipped servo arms swung round and bisected it neatly. The two halves of it's corpse falling to either side of him. He put a bolt round through another's skull before a flaying limb knocked the pistol out his hand. Unperturbed he clutched his axe in both hands and swung it in a wide arc, slashing through the attacking foes.

One ducked under his swing and jumped forward. Judico grabbed it by the head with his hand, looked at it and then his fist erupted into flame. He was like Phiest in that respect for he too had promethium fuel lines in his fist. He tossed the screaming fiend aside before advancing forward. His plasma cutter vaporised a creatures head and his flamer burned a dozen more but there were swarms of the foe.

The flame in his fist began to die down and he clenched his hand harder and the flame roared back into life. The creatures shrank away from him, obviously some part of their ravaged brains still feared the flaming hand of the Infernean Forge tech priests. Judico did not waste his opportunity, swiftly he he hacked his way forward through the cowering enemy and when he was in the center of a group he spun in a circle, flamer spewing fire and axe and servo arms held out.

When he stopped spinning he walked over to a wounded creature and raised his axe high. He activated the promethium in his axe weapon and the haft was set alight. He looked almost God like as he brought the axe down in a swift motion, ending the Chaos thing's life. He backed back into a group with his comrades when the creatures were about to resume their attack.

He spotted a hulking shape, a battle servitor. "We have to kill that beast," he muttered to the others just as the enemy began their howling rush...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC: sorry irontoe, missed you there.)

The great cyberdaemons moved towards them at great speed, firing weapons and swinging claws. Nils steadied his bolter and fired into the tide that was fast approaching. A few already fell to his deadly bolt rounds.

He noticed the Sergeant, sergeant Haller was his name, also firing into the tides. Nils stood next to him and swiftly reloaded his bolter.
"Ever seen anything like this before Haller?"
Nils fired a bolt round into the head of the nearest of the cyberdaemons.
"I've seen many things but you know what. those guys are some of the ugliest!"
A cyberdaemon charged ahead of it's group and straight at Nils, its terrible claws ripped his bolter from his hands.
"Oh no you don't you fucker"
The Exorcist grabbed the creature's metal arm and using all his superhuman strength ripped arm from the creature's body, it howled in pain and Nils swung his fist and knocked it back.

he reached down to his belt and grabbed his chainsword, the cyberdaemon turned back to him; to be met by the whirring teeth of his chainsword.
The cyberdaemon fell to the ground and Nils charged at the rest, the daedly arcs of the chainsword taking down a group with ease.Amist the battle Nils noticed a particular large war servitor, it seemed to be a commander of sorts and would take alot to take it down.

Nils continued to fight, using his skill and strength to take down many enemies without a wound.

some might say he was showing off but he had to impress the new guys.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge drew his pick axes and started yelling when the attack began.

"FOR DA EMPRA!!"

he charged forword, the sight of a 400 (how heavy are orgyns?) man with a huge pick axe was not unnverving to the cultests still, they fired wildly at him bullets hit him but they did not phase him!

he swung sid ways and calapsed the chest of one cultests followed by a back swing that impaled a seocond, before a third could react he brought the handel down on his forhead cracking it like a egg he then followed up with a wild swing of his arm that sent a man flying into a lava river with a sream he spun round and planted his axe into another target, and then,,,

(wait to see how fight devlops before second post)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Alot of the cyber-monsters throw themselves at the hastily put together defence line, in dozens they fall but the onslaught keeps on.

Jorge charging into the horde wildly dismembers many of the beasts, but is jumped from behind by arachnid beasts that grapple and tear at his back.

The pain sending the ogryn into a rage state.

Bolt las and flame blasts into the assailants and the only way they take the onslaught is with sheer numbers.

The circle closes, and the war servitor does as well.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

the choas, spawn, thing lept on to Jorges back its talons dug into his spraying blood into archs in the air. "GET OFF!!" he spun round reaching for its legs and grabbed a tentical and pulled the thing flew off his back and spun it round like a discus and lunched it into a lava pool. but Jorge was not done yet.

roaring he charged forword his pick axe in one hand swing in wild arcs that sent men and chaos thing flying wild when they were not impaled on the point like a obscen kabob till they flew off on the back swing only to get impaled on the back swing to form once more.

his other arm bashed and sent men flying wildly every which way no bullet could stop him, for now.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn.
Mutant cyborg and forge deamon alike fell to the brutal pickaxe, the heavy blows not just maiming foes, but disintegrating dozens in just a few strikes.

Although the monsters on the back claw and gnaw, and when you get one off, two more seems to take their place. For the moment 4 arachnoborgs tear and gnaw at your back.

You are starting to feel a bit dizzy.

Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper.
With proffesional bursts of your hellgun, you are holding off the beasts rather well, thanks to the massive rate of fire you can dish out.

You see the ogryn starting to get swarmed as he left the relative safety of the ring you are holding.

Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 
All around your position you see the forge-spawn run around. You fire your fine bolter into the advancing horde, each bolt not killing one enemy per round, but some three or four. The metal bodies of the forge deamons cannot withstand the steel of the righteous.

You spot a sleek figure in a ruin close to your position.... doesn't seem like any deamon.

Santaire- Magos Judico Indol
As so many a secutor of the flame forges before you, you hold your ground with heavy steel, crackling powerfields and fire en masse.

The hellspam techno heresies in front of you fuel your hatred for their kind, for once, this planet had been your brother, every man and adept had been your kin.
But now they had fallen, now they were lesser than dirt and ash.

With a massive double handed strike you cleave a foe in front of you. The monsters forming a semi-circle around you, for they fear the red priests of mars, as much as they hate them.
You ignite your fist as they are just about to lunge, they stagger back in what seems like fear.
The symbol of your faith seems to have effect upon them.

Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker
Beeing at the centre of the small circle of the group, you see the dark energies that fuel the bodies of theese deamons, they are unlike most deamons you know that they are a deamonically infused machine. A deamonic cyborg of sorts.

You see the hellspawn surrounding you and you feel that you shall try something that will hopefully help.

With a prayer, you start channeling the warp energies and they appear as white blue sources of light spewing forth from your eyes in a sort of misty gas.
And with a snap you throw your arms to your sides as a faintly visibe orb is formed around you. Known to the deamonhunters as the sanctuary, you are not used to doing it so you gather your mental strength and do your best at maintaining it.

The field is holding the enemy at bay, although not perfectly it helps you alot in not getting overrun.

Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists.
You fire the bolter in sweeping motions on full auto into the horde, dozens are felled at your onslaught until the clip runs dry, but there is not time to reload as you draw your chainsword and close in on the tide, swinging more like a madman than an angel of the emperor, the deamons are felled before you like wheat upon a farmers scythe.

You see the preatorian war servitor closing fast.

Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger.
With a sweeping motion you throw the cloak from your shoulder making you appear as if entering reality from a veil of darkness.
The beast that had charged you is easily kicked aside by a strong roundhouse kick.

You notice that you are surrounded, and also that the psyker seems to have put up a moderatley stable protective ward.
It is probably better to go to it than to risk getting overwhelmed out in the open.


ALL: The tide is closing around you, now the most fierce of the fighting will begin. If you are not within the sanctuary you might be in for some trouble.

Although superior tactics or sheer powerpose can let you stay outside unharmed.
(Note, you need to be really awesome like to stand out in the open unharmed, they are over a hundred left and every limb is made of or have a long sharp blade.)


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

“Come and die! In the Emperor’s Name!” bellowed Reg, blasting whatever monstrous creations leapt out at him. The enemy had surrounded them, but Reg knew that the Emperor’s light would save them. Each of the cadre of the Imperium’s finest were engaged with their own targets, and despite the mounting kill count, Reg feared they may lose due to the sheer size of the enemy force. Nils was taking it to the daemons with bolter and chainsword, Judico was expressing his rage with surgical efficiency and Haller was holding his own, accuracy born from past campaigns. 

Reg’s stomach dropped for a moment. _Where is Jorge?_ he muttered. In the fracas, Reg had lost sight of Jorge, a difficult task, but the number of the enemy made it all too easy. Quickly scanning the horde, disintegrating the errant foe who thought to assail him, Reg spotted Jorge. It was almost surreal, surrounded on all sides, fighting for their lives, and Jorge made the enemy look like playthings. Moving towards him, Reg saw that his situation was more dire. Gashed and bleeding, Jorge was still fighting like a man possessed. He was surrounded, and needed help.

Dashing through the enemy, blowing holes in many a head, and dodging more than one slash designed to decapitate him, Reg made it to Jorge’s side. Firing at the things assaulting his friend, he managed to help Jorge free himself from the mechanical spiders. 

“How goes the Emperor’s work?” Reg managed to say as he blew apart an arachnoid monstrosity headed straight towards them. 

“I’ze smashin’ dem good, huh Reg? My back hurts though” was Jorge’s response, said nonchalantly as he took out three cyberdaemons with a single swing. 

“We need to get back to the others; we will be overrun out here!” Reg was perspiring. Perhaps it was the heat, or the fact that a man and an ogryn could not hold off a cyber daemon horde indefinitely. So there they stood, back to back, Reginald firing precisely with his Hellgun and Jorge the Ogryn smashing anything that moved. Reg hoped to the Emperor that there would be an opening to regroup, or that the others would blast a hole in the enemy to them. Either way, he would fight until his gun stopped firing and his knife stopped slashing.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The circle was rather safe for the moment, but in the open the dark armoured warrior and the large Ogryn was fighting back to back.

Shot after shot, strike after strike, slash after slash, the monsters got closer, it felt like there was no end to them.

One of them suddently lunged at Reg, he gasped as the bladed beast threw itself for his leg.
Luckily, the carapace is strong and the blades carved two long lines along the leg-plate until Reg finished it with a short burst from his hellgun.

Jorge started to feel a bit tired and with Reg moved slowly to the welcoming sanctuary the old psyker Val was holding up.

The field spasmed at times and small lightning bolts jolted accross its surface, but it was stable.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar*

The beast sprang towards him and he leapt to his feet, throwing the cloak out and to the side as he swivelled on his left foot, twisting his hips and pistoning his right leg outwards and into the creatures head. It's head twisted to the side and there was a brittle snap. All the life went from it's limbs and it clattered to the ground in a heap of long mono-molecular blades.

He raised the long rifle to his shoulder and fired off a shot, putting down another two of the creatures before slinging it over his shoulder and drawing the long, curved sword into a defensive position before him in time to deflect the next blow. He twisted the blade, throwing the creatures blade-arms away and flicked the blade forwards and into it's chest, piercing it's heart. The beast died without a sound.

He sensed rather than saw the next attack and threw himself over the carcass, flicking the sword out and hamstringing the next monster as he rolled under it's clumsy blow. Spinning around to plunge the blade down through it's head. He sensed he was nearing the human's, the psyker had erected a pyschic barrier and he recoiled. It's touch was alien and crude and he hissed in displeasure. But nonetheless it was the safest area on the battlefield and he forced himself through the psychic shield. Then turned, swaying from the effort to face down the astonished mon'keigh...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge was panting, his pick axe swung in wide, uncontroable, but powerful swigns but they were tireing swings as well even if they tore though the deamon things flesh like paper but he was tireing each blow cleaved though flesh and bone but he could not go forever.

Jorge spun around trying to grab another choas thing and did he spun it side to side like a, well at this point, unconsionce flail. but another one just hopped on Jorge was driven back ward slowly but he was, the pressure would build on his allys.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico lifted his flaming fist high and roared his defiance of the beasts in front of him. They cowered away from him, obviously they still feared the flaming hand of the Inferna Forge techpriests. He swung his axe in a great arc, killing and maiming a great many of the creatures. He was disgusted. Once everyone on this planet had been his kin, every one of them had been his family but now they followed the corrupting ways of Chaos. It made him sick and he felt one emotion he thought he had long since abandoned, sadness. Sadness at the defiling of his brothers and sisters and of the defiling of their home planet.

It leant him new strength and he swung his axe in great sweeps while his servo arms lashed out at those who sought to attack him and his flamer and plasma cutter spread righteous death throughout their ranks. He heard the psyker, Val chanting behind him. He turned, casually back handing one of the tech monstrosities as it leapt at him. A glowing orb appeared around the psyker and Judico watched as a creature leapt at it and was hurled back. He realised it was their best chance of survival and backed towards it, keeping the monsters at bay with great sweeps of his axe. He saw, out of the corner of his eye a figure sprinting towards the orb and pushing his way into it.

Judico turned and sprinted into the orb. One of the creatures hurled itself at him but rebounded off the psychic field. Judico paid it no heed as he turned to regard the new arrival. It was an Eldar...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Nils' chainsword rose and fell, spiltting metal and mutated flesh. he stood just outside the pskyer's protective field, he needed no psyhic powers to protect him. besides, even the strongest psyker could give in to the powers of the daemons, even if they didn't know it...

the whirring teeth of the chainsword cut the neck of a cyberdaemon Nils noticed the war servitor getting closer. It was larger than any other he had seen, with a massive claw and some sort of high calibre weapon. the war servitor marched forward through the gibbering tide.

Nils fired his bolt pistol into the tide, claiming a kill and wounding another cyberdaemon. the others were taking many kills for themselves.

Then from within the psyker's protective field a humanoid figure leapt into it, obviously trying to get into cover, Nils had seen something like that before...
"Xeno!" Nils growled, revved his cahinsword and marched towards it.


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

“Haller lays down covering fire whit his bolter into the onrushing horde of cyber demons that threatens to overwhelm their small group concentrating on those that try to get around the marines and Jorges backs.”

“Surveying the field of battle he quickly comes to the conclusion that they are being overwhelmed their defenses are holding but only by so much.” 

“The bolter buckles and strains in his hands at every squeeze of the trigger blowing apart two or three of the monstrosities each time and he advances towards the psyker keeping an eye on the alien darting towards him in the corner of his eye.”

We need to fall back *he motions towards the cave entrance* we are too exposed here 

“Haller curses as one of the mechanical spiders jumps him as he reloads and he quickly drops his bolter and gives the monstrous thing a right hook knocking it away and quickly unslings his warhammer swinging it over his head and flattens the creature into the ground whit a metallic crunch as arch’s of energy crackles over its cracked hull* as more of them advances towards them their bodies scuttling over the ground. Haller takes up his bolter again and sets to work slowly advancing towards the protective shield of the psyker and keeps the pressure. A bolt of red light hammers into him spinning him around and drops him to the ground smoke curling up from him”


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The battle was crazy, enemies on all sides, screams and the cconstant clattering of thousands of bladed legs made everyones ears ring.

Suddently Haller was down, his body smoking and limp.... is he alive? He wears carapace armour, that blow shouldn't take him down but still. He's wounded in the very least, and probably need some medical attention.

Apart from this an vile xeno suddently jumped into the protective ward earlier, now firing its rifle into the advancing enemies.
This was not something anyone expected, but atleast it seems to be on your side.

Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn.
Not much to say, you are fighting your way back to the ward, with....

Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper.
... Reginald covering your back, it is two brethren fighting with eachother against the most vile of enemies. Very patriotic.

Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 
Well, you are shot. Are you alive? Wounded? No one knows except you! (Not even i )

Santaire- Magos Judico Indol
You see the master sergeant of vorax go down from a blast of red.... energy thingy.
Theese guys and inferna is actually rather close and Vorax is a knight world of the infernal forges.
When a smart elite force is needed by inferna, theese are the guys who are called for.
So he is technically a bit of a hero, so perhaps you feel that you should get him back?

Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker
You see Haller fall and sense a psychic presence you've only sensed its equal very rarely..... Eldar. Usually trustworthy, at least he hasn't tried to kill you yet so he seems legit for the moment.

Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists.
The servitor rooars and starts running towards you like a hulking gorilla silverback, rooaring a metallic warcry that almost shakes the ground.

You correct you balance and ready for the charge. (Counter charge? Riposte? What is your move?)

Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger.
You shoot with your sniper rifle into the tide surrounding the group, you see a greatcoated warrior go down from an energy bolt of sorts and that an ogryn and a stortrooper is fighting their way to the ward.

Obviously there's a psyker here to and you start to wonder what this band of misfits is?
(Perhaps you know of the acolyte teams of the inquisition? Perhaps you have momentarily forgotten since you are surrounded by bladed spider deamons from the forges of the warp?)

ALL: The normal small fry is not too many now, only about 40 
So it'll be easier to manouvre from now on.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico watched as a bolt of red energy slammed into Haller. Judico stepped outside the field of protection that Val was keeping up and slashed his axe down on top of one of the mechanical beasts as it leapt at him. He scythed his way through their ranks towards where the Vorax sergeant lay.

He stood above the fallen man, knocking away and killing attackers with the haft and blade of his axe. He swung his axe in a wide arc before slamming the base of the haft into one of the creatures face. The thing crumpled, it's head cruched by the steel hilt of his axe. He held his flaming fist up high and the monsters shrank away from him.

Judico put out the flame in his left hand and picked Haller up easily, carrying the sergeant through the cowering mass back to safety


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The War servitor smashed through the gibbering tide to face Nils, one hand was a brutal claw that seemed to contain some kind of buzz blade and the other arm ended in a high calibre weapon. Nils looked back to the others: Reg and jorge fighting back to back, the techpriest helping haller and the psyker creating and sanctuary.

Damn.
It looked like he would have to fight the war servitor by himself, again.

The War servitor roared, it was beastly and slightly mechanical, the two small red sensor-eyes focused on the sergeant. It started to run and quickly went straight into a charge. with every step the ground shook and black dust rose into the air.

Nils raised his bolt pistol and fired, the shots deflected by the armoured hide, it would take more than that. Nils jumped out the way as the war servitor ran straight past him, the horrid claw missed by inches.

with suprising speed it turned to face him again, and the machinegun on its arm roared into life. Suddenly the marine was encased in a hailstorm of bullets flying from the deadly weapon, he flet some bullets ping off his power armour and decided he should move.
Nils dived into the mass of cyberdaemons, still the machinegun continued to fire and tear through the mutated creatures.

The machinegun stopped, the war servitor looked around, where was the human? he had been here a moment ago but now he was gone. The hulking creature scanned the surrondings, where was the human...?

Suddenly Nils leapt from the crowd behind the war servitor and onto the beasts back. The war servitor realised what had happened and tried to shake him off, the sergeant used his strength to grip the beast and avoid the claw and that horrible buzz saw. Nils yelled in trumph and the struggle continued.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The battle was fierce and bloody (or more like oily, remarkably little blood for 40k standard had been spillt)

The myrmidon of inferna carried the wounded sergeant into the sanctuary, carefully laying him on the ground.

The rest of the team(s) carried on spewing forth focused imperial death and scalpel like alien precision.

They were winning!
Few of the metal beasts was still standing, many running away.

Only one truly still opposed the team now, the hulking war servitor.
A true monster of battle, the inferna fleshcrafters had not failed when designing theese monstrocities.

Val felt the rippling tide of the warp be more peril than the tide of metal hellspawn around him, so he let the protective ward go, the dome swirling in a tornado like motion out of existance.

He was drained, but not out of it, and could probably let loose with a few more blasts without collapsing at least.

The group looked at the exorcist in heated battle against the servitor, a space marine actually dangling from its back, the size and danger of theese monsters beeing hard to comprehend.

[OOC, for the record, they are roughly as big as Ghazghkull, without the armour, with the claw..... on both hands. This one seems a bit different in loadout though.]


----------



## IronToe (May 16, 2009)

Whit a grunt Haller sits up and shakes his head a tear along the rim of his helmet showing how close he was from death. Still dizzy he picks himself up from the ground his head spinning as he takes up a fire position giving the Magos Judico an affirmative nod and thumbs up. He looks over the field of battle whit a small curse seeing the marine clinging to the back of the monstrosity 

*over the com-link* 
“Advice to cripple its legs, don’t shoot to high it might hit Nils”

at his own word he takes aim squinting his eyes to get them to focus his head hurting from the hit his vision cloudy. Whit a small prayer to emperor,s guidance he squeezes the trigger and fire at single shot trying to hit a knee the bolter buckles in his hands at each squeeze and makes it barking noise whit a swoosh as the bolter round ignites, blood seeps down from inside his helmet in a small trickle.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge was catching his breath then he looked to see the massive war servitor.

Last one.

Jorge drew his pick ax started took a number of deep breaths and ran forword, "FOR THE EMPPRA!!!" he lept at the servitor pick axe high, hate in his eye glory in his heart, 

and was swatted out of the air with a back swing sending him flying and smacking into the ground, slightly concuseing him, "ya I just, rest ere, for a moment."


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The massive servitor backhands the ogryn out of the way, the large body of Jorge slamming into the ground leaving a dazed bone'ead gasping for consciusness.

Imiidiately after the mass reactive bolt shells of hallers bolter slammed into the right leg of the servitor.

Two shots deflecting of the robotic legs the third wedged itself into the leg between a piston and his thigh.
The blast ripped of the piston and toppled the servitor under his own and Nils weight.
It screamed in anger and was now severily hampered in its movement.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

The massive thing was still moving, despite it's tumble it thrashed on the ground, armoured limbs flailing about as it struggled to right itself. The humans were not going to be able to finish the thing without help and he barely hesitated before pulling the rifle to his shoulder. Pausing to make sure the other mon'keigh were a safe distance away from him he bent his eye to the scope, his breathing slowing as he settled into a firing trance.

The beast was heavily armoured and it's flailing form obscured a kill shot so he would have to settle on weakening the thing. His mind slowed, he focused and the scope settled, he exhaled, pouring himself into the gun as he and the weapon became one, at the end of the breath, his finger tightened and the gun responded. At the heart of it's powerful energy core a spark flared and a perfect measure was drawn through into the firing chamber, a light flared at the base of the chamber and the gravity field collapsed, unleashing the spark. The long rifle fired.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico nodded to Haller before charging at the war servitor. He raised his axe high and ignited the promethium in the haft. He raised the burning power axe over his shoulder and brought it round in a great arc that thudded into the side of the falling servitor. He raised his axe's haft to block one of the machines flailing blows.

The impact sent him skidding backwards. Through the dust he watched as a bolt of energy flew through the air in between the war servitor and the Eldar ranger and struck the beast. Without looking for the result of the shot Judico leapt once more at the war servitor. He bounded onto the machine's chest and raised his axe for the killing stroke.

He froze mid-swing for he recognised the man that the servitor had once been. He felt a cool dampness on his face beneath the solid mask of steel and it took him several seconds to realise it was a tear. While he processed this information the servitor backhanded him, sending him flying back towards the sanctuary.

He slammed into the ground but climbed unsteadily to his feet and moved to rejoin the fight...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The eldar sniper rifle blasted into the claw arms shoulder of the beast, the shot blasted off a servo that gave the arm much needed strength for it's massive bulk.

The servitor rooared in hate, his close combat weapon hanging limp from his shoulder.
Santaire took the chance and made a lunge, but the servitor spun his body using his limp arm as a flail.

Not really expecting the strike, Judico was flung several metres and rolled a few times until he with a fluid motion stood up.

The beast snaarled and there was a pause that seemed to last for several minutes, when in truth, not even seconds had passed.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Xeno fired a weapon at the servitor's arm, disabling it.
Nils still clung to its back and had done well to hang on, he put his bolt pistol away and rasied his Chainsword. the servitor suddenly remembered he was there and clawed at him. The claw made a large tear in the shoulder of his power armour, but Nils ducked and kept his head on his shoulders.

It was days like this that made him wish he had a power sword.

The horrid flail could not reach him but the claw was about to strike again. So the chainsword came down, the beast sensed it and shook him off.
the chainsword hit but Nils was sent flying, he landed with a thump.

Nils looked around, his chainsword was gone. but where? without thinking he reached for his bolt pistols (yes he has another one, check the bio) and with two pistols he led out a hailstorm of bolts into the servitor.

"Die you stupid fucker!"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

The battle raged all around him. Though the daemonic horde had been thinned considerably, the war servitor had caused more chaos than its lesser brethren. Reg was shocked to see it toss Jorge like a ragdoll across the battlefield. To compound the issue, one of that most conniving of the xeno race, and Eldar, had materialized. Though they shared a common enemy, Reg would have words when this battle was through.

Pulling the hellgun to his shoulder, Reg tracked the war servitor, searching for something vital to shoot at. Just as he did, a volley of bolter fire knocked the beast down. Though it was wounded, it wouldn't die that easily. Firing off a salvo of las fire into the beast, Reg continued to put round after round into the mechanoid's body. Surely it would weaken it somehow, at least that is what Reg told himself as he replaced the power cell of his weapon before the original had even hit the ground. 

This thing had to be brought down, and quickly, for their party had much more pressing issues elsewhere.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, Karak, it never cease to amase how much you act like an angry marine ]

The super heated hellgun beams of light slam into the beast in dozens, the beast scream in sheer hate and throws the space marine of his back.

Nils lands with a heavy thud that tosses up ash all around him.
Immidiately two arachnoborgs are upon him.

Having misplaced his chainsword, he grabs the closest close combat weapon in sight, which is one of the mechanical spiders and systematically beats the other into a messy heap of gears and pistons.

The war servitor suddently drew upon some foul energy and manage to charge towards the site where the sanctuary had been.
Sensing the weakest of his enemies is there.

The charge is slow, and you can see that the beast is very damaged.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico charged forward, swinging his axe blade at the servitor's leg. The energised blade rebounded from the warp forged metal. Judico brought back his arm and swung with all his strength. Using his knowledge of the workings of machines he had aimed his blow at the weakpoint in the back of the knee joint. His axe scythed through the air and Omnissiah blessed steel met warp forged iron. Judico's swing cut right through the servitor's leg and the thing stumbled, falling. It began to drag itself towards the sanctuary.

Judico leapt onto it and raised his axe high. He cut deep into the servitor's arm. He turned the thing's head so that he could look into it's eyes. He realised that some part of his friend was still trapped inside the machine, tormented by the demon that controlled it, and he wept silently and mouthed "in the name of the Omnissiah, I release you from your prison..."

P.S. It is up to you Klomster if I kill it or not.

P.P.S. If this is Godmodding I will change it.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, hmmm, the scene is touching and you did slow it down rather well. However how are going to kill it?

It's not too muc godmodding since a space marine, yourself, an entire group of acolytes and an eldar has already bruised it up real good.]

[OOC 2, What i want to know is who is this? I mean theese things are normally made from vat grown ogryn replicas.... how is this one different? I'm not saying it doesn't fit, just interested how you decided to have events unfold.]


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico swung the axe down, neatly seperating the servitor's head from it's body. "He watched as the light faded from the eys of the machine. "Goodbye, my brother," He whispered. He stood and walked away from the corpse. It exploded behind him, shadowing him as he approached the sanctuary. He entered the safe area and sank to his knees. Placing the but of his axe into the ground infront of him he bowed his head and murmered a prayer to the Omnissiah for his brother's soul. Then he stood and turned to face the Eldar. "Speak Xenos before I remove your head," he said. His voice was even more devoid of emotion than usual and he held his axe ready.

(All agreed with GM)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

"Speak Xenos before I remove your head", the tech priest was emotionless and mechanical, an axe held ready in his hand. Behind the mask of his helmet Srythar raised an eyebrow. "Speak of what human, I have aided you in your fight and you respond with empty threats", as he spoke he raised his rifle slightly, bringing it to a posiion from which he could fire in an instant. "It is so typical of you mon'keigh, perhaps you would be better placed to ask why your kind have been so foolish as to allow themselves to be corrupted?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The minions of Sol scurried away in their dozen, not many had survived, if life was a proper description of their existance.

The beast was dead, and now the entire groupd attention was on the eldar warrior.

Even Jorge managed to slowly limp over to the others to give a remark on the situation.

[Insert fittong remark. Try to avoid too much sandwitch.]


Except from the ogryns wounds, no one had been seriously wounded.
Haller had just recieved a concussion from the blast, and everyone had either had their armour of their skin (or both) bruised and torn from the myriad swarm.

The tension could almost be cut with a knife.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico was silent for a second and then raised his axe. "My brother was not corrupted, he was still faithful to the Omnissiah. He was trapped in the servitor with a daemon. And for that case Eldar, I have seen your kind fighting with the Chaos once. Do not lecture me about the we are different from them story that I have heard from many Eldar," Judico said, a slight anger creeping into his voice. He saw the others approaching the sanctuary. "In any case," he said triumphantly "you are outnumbered by us. Think before you speak again..."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Nils had collected his weapons and finished off any wounded that he found, his chainsword could have been in better condition and he hoped the techpriest would fix it.
despite the fact he didn't trust techpriests. Nils reconsidered that, there weren't many people he did trust.

The space marine had encountered the eldar once before, while dealing with a slaanesh incursion. the eldar had arrived and joined the fight, those eldar had been of great assistance. they had fought with courage, was this driven by their fury of fear for slaanesh? he could not tell.

The xeno, one of the Eldar, seemed to be having an argument with the teschpriest, he found this to be quite funny. Nils approached, he was calm, if this eldar wanted to kill them he would have tried it a long time ago.

Nils grinned to himself; he would have tried.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, thing is this point in the story is just for you guys to get aquantinced (or however it's spelled) and then start to move out for Sol secundus. It's a long walk.]

[OOC, just to inform, i love all of your characters so far and i think they all add some value to the story. So get going and be awesome. GM likes you ]


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

The war servitor had been defeated soundly, cleft in twain by Judico's axe. The remaining techno-spawn had fled, for which Reg was glad. The battle had been long, and at times doubt of their victory had crept in, but the Emperor's light had shone through and led them in battle.

A new wrinkle had been added to their situation, as the Eldar was conversing, or arguing with Judico. Though Reg had had little exposure to the Eldar, from what he knew they were wise beyond reckoning, cunning and extremely talented warriors. Reg didn't like the tone of either Judico or the Eldar, fearing a fire fight within their sanctuary not moments after besting the daemon horde.

Stepping forward, Reg decided, perhaps naively, to help calm the situation. "Hail, Eldar. I am Reginald Balfour, a humble servant of the Emperor of Man." As Reg walked forward, he slung his hellgun over his shoulder and sheathed his knife. This was a show of good faith, that they did not need to fight, for even though Reginald was of the Inquisition, he was not a fool. A single Eldar could kill three of them before he fell, and that would completely destroy their mission.

The Eldar seemed to lessen in aggression, but its body language was nearly impossible to read. Reg spoke; "Forgive my comrade, he knew that one before it was taken by Chaos. The strain on his soul at this point in time is great."

Hopefully this worked. Reg had calculated two outcomes, a peaceful resolution or a bullet in the head. He prayed to the Emperor for the former and not the latter...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Pain, the pain of a thousand suns flared through his body and his mind screamed with a tongue of seared flesh and charreed sinew.

Where was he... his mind dared not reach out from the prison of anguish which encased him, reverberated through him, threatened to destroy him.

Sweat trickled across him, drenched his form, beaded upon his ancient forehead, only to be washed away upon a tidle wave of cool energy, battering at the barricades of the fortress of agony.

His eyes fluttered, nerves pondering upon the correct response to the myriad of electronic pulses that spasmed through his brain.

Upon the bed Val stirred, torso contorting as his vertebrae locked

A voice echoed through the blackness, pierced the darkness jolted him to sit force, pulled his mind into the mortal realm.

The sigle celestial orb fixed upon the speaker

"-Ah, you are awake, thought you weren't gonna wake up this time." 

The inquisitor sat beside him, gently soaking a cloth in icy water, rye amusement split his features as the familiar words

a smile split the ancient features a familiar response flitting across his tongue

"Not yet my friend, not yet"

"-The tech-heads as you like to call them left a data-slate for you." 
Eager fingers snapped out and seized it and he devoured the data, it portrayed. There were tunnels, possibilities erupted yet the inquisitor spoke on

"-I want you down there since i can't go, if you are there it feels like i could as well has been there myself!" 

"You must stay here and sort this mess out, i shall go, daemonic energies ripple across this world. They will need me, they may not see it, but they will need me in the end"

His fingers tightened around the staff and electricity seemed to ripple around his fingers

"We will not fail, i shall not let them "
___________________________________________________________
Strapped, in ready to go, Ect stood before them, pride swelled through him as he looked upon them. His best, the greatest of his network went to surface in search of a method of destruction for a foe beyond number.

Gently Val carressed the inquisitors mind as the hatch swung monotonously up and obscured the face before him

"Goodbye old friend" he whispered
Yet he kept a relentless hold upon the gnawing fear which gripped him, he would never see that face again
_____________________________________________________________

Upon the ground others crept out, Val strode out, pushed forward on his staff to pick like carrion amongst the dead, many dead he had seen before. An auspex glowed within one of there hands yet he needed not its light. He could feel a ball of energy in the distance, a mass of emotions headed by pure white hot rage, loss and grief.

Yet a second sensation rippled over him, masked unease, something watched him, something stared, yet there was nothing. something masked his senses, a fog which he could not pierce shrouding his view. Yet was it a fog, it undulated and writhed before him, did the dark forces deign to block his view, did they know of a hostile presence here.

If they did, he was sure he would be dead by now. No matter, let it be, yet watch the darkness, watch the night.

He was uneasy, an age old presence in the midst of young men, strong men, warriors yet to him they were but babes swaddled in the naivety of youth. They would become men soon enough.

The awe surrounding the group with the presence of a marine in their midst could not swell over his own, yet he made his presence scarce, his mind dwelling and dwindling upon the shadow he could not see.

He had met them before, met their greater purer counterparts in the form of the grey knights and he unlike the others had seen them so recently, cut down and destroyed by shear numbers.

The marine paid little attention to the ancient within their midst, taking his decrippled frame in with little interest, eyes lingering upon the staff clamped in his left hand. He knew what he was... but underestimated it.

Good, Val liked that, it was one of the reasons he refused rejuvenation.

Youth showed potential, strength and vigour, age deceived, lead to feelings of decay and decrepidation.

Val liked that immensely.

Nervous conversation flitted around the marine, yet Val allowed himself to fade into the background, his eyes closed and head bowed.

Over the waves of the warp he surfed to find a tide of life forms, pressing towards them. He wished to withdraw, to warn the others yet something held him steady a curiosity that flared within him as he looked upon the beings pouring forth.

There was something foul about them, a stench of foul magik which eminated from there very souls, that caught in his throat and made him wretch. A daemonic glow of vibrant colours that shifted dissappeared and blazed into life again, exploding with the passion of a dying star before quenching in the blackness of the darkest night.

These were not merely cyborgs, these were cyborgs fueled with the dankest darkest rage, bound together by foul sorcery, fueled by unrelenting reserves of daemonic hate.

He returned to himself as the auspex bleeped, as the first creature broke the horizon and snarls emerged from his comrades. Battle was upon them and adrenaline rushed through his system seeping through his ancient bloodstream holding him straighter rasing him up.

It was instinctive the others seemed to naturally form a semi circle around him and he grimaced as they were buffeted by the raging tide, weaves came to him and he reached out into the ether, a concept turning into, an idea, melding with the vestiges of his knowledge to weaves which sprung from his hands, a fountain of energy eruptiong from his fingers , a torrential wave of power sweeping around them ripples of electricity latching upon the nearest daemonic creations forcing them backwards, mangling their innards,sending them toppling like lightening struck marionettes and he let out a tiny snarl as beads of sweat trickled down his ancient features and a grimace twisted the gnarled face. The staff quivered in his right hand and he planted it, letting out a cry of pain as the ogryns will broke and he lept forth upon the wings of battle lust, only to be replaced by another.

Xenos, eldar... the anicents, they had almost killed him once, yet there hatred of chaos was undeniable, their loathing of the dark forces unquestionable, their was only one reason to be here, to take shelter here, he would complain later, ask later maybe even kill later, but for now, all was safe.

The scum went down one by one, and his energy levels declined, a great beast approached at the back of the host, some great horrific energy within and the dome wavered, he wavered, the staff seering in his hand, he was toppling, but nay he was still upright, the shield still present, he had to release it.

It wavered and died and Val crumpled to the floor.
________________________________________________________
He recovered in time to find others gathering there weapons, a general melee surrounding the eldar as others decided his fate.

Val strode towards the group staff in his hands, mind burning yet his face set, yet now he reached out for a mind high above, the mind of the inquisitor which grappled with his, thirsty for knowledge

"We were engaged shortly after meeting with the leader of the astartes, he was the only survivor.During the meeting, minor casualties with daemonic spawn plus the acquisition of an eldar, leapt within our shield and to say proved his worth and valor would be an understatement."

"Yet the other seem to have forgotten your existence and seem to be deciding amongst themselves. Your input sir, how should we act upon the presence of the eldar, plus who commands, do we leave command to the marine. He worries me, a whole company buctured in front of him, such grief and rage battles within him. It scares me my lord, terrifies me. How do we proceed?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, Oh btw. Not been able to post in a while ???]


The arguments raged, as did the magos.

(Argue for a while and then get going.)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jorge groned loudly and stood up rubbing his head, turned out when he got thrown from the back of the servitor it knocked him out like a light, "Im okay," he said standig up "thanks for checking." 

he hefted his pick axe and walked over to his chattering team mates.

he looked over, looked over again, counted on his hands and fingers, then he spoke interuting any conversationg going on mid way though the first sentence in a orgryn moment of complate clarity.

"there one more of us den before!" he pointed at the eladar with a look of total elation and pride he had figured it out. :yahoo:

(sorry for lack of posting)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"there one more den before" Jorge shouted in great surprise.
"Dumb grunt" Nils sighed.

The argument had intensified and Nils was getting rather bored to tell the truth, "yes theirs an Eldar, whoopy do, don't we other things to do rather than gawp at an Xenos?"

the psyker, Val wandered back to the group, he seemed slightly uneasy. This made Nils uneasy in turn, psykers are living warp gates for daemons. All those hellspawn had to do is reach into his mind and...

Well, He and the Exorcists would have work to do...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As the argument was heated in a very cold war fashion.
The stares that could melt bone were they filled with more hate, the few words uttered between the group members.

But with an almost slap in the back of the head feeling, many remembered that there was no time to dawdle.

The group slowly began to move, but the tense atmosphere and the argument still kept going in an onslaught of silence.

[Onlsaught of silence, i almost outdid myself there ]


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Walking along the ash plains of Sol, the group wanders past gaping canyons and towering mountains of grey dark rock, covered in ash and veins of lava and boiling mud.

Every now and then, a fighter wing of fury interceptors can be seen in the distance, sometimes a flying beast deamon flies past, often gunned down by furies.

The trip is long and ardous, espescially with the distrustful atmoshpehere of the group.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sol seemed to be a pretty hellish place, Nils couldn't help noticing it looked a bit like a daemon world, not much, only a little. The plasma forge sat on the horizon, black smoke belte dout from gothic chimneys and even from here, Nils could hear the hum of machines.
machines producing unmatched amounts of clones, daemons and only the emperor knows what.

Daemonic presence here was strong, if it increased then the planet would not be salvageible, the only answer would be a virus bomb or cyclone torpedoes. But they were alive, and on the road to the forge so the daemons hadn't won yet.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Srythar Erianal*

Srythar walked on the very edges of the group, as far away as he could get from the Space Marine, he doubted he would break his word but if he suspected any treachery then he and the psyker would have to be the first to go, they were the most dangerous. And he didn't want that brute too close, not with that chainsword in his hands.

The trip was by no means easy, and he had to accept that he wasn't helping, he would have had no trouble with travelling in this environment normally, but having to be constantly on guard was tiring and slowed them all down. After all, he smiled to himself, it wasn't as if they trusted him any more than he did them...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Suddently, Val slows and blinks fast, psychic energy trickles from his eyes.

The acolytes who have worked with Val before recognize this as some kind of telepathic response.

The others are generally freaked out.

Srythar sense a brief psychic link between Val and orbit.

Karak only feels doubt as the psyker obviously is affected by something. Although it is not of immidiate danger, one must be ever watchful of the psyker. Something the exorcists have learned many a time.

[Val, extra info in pm.]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

the small group walked though the Volcanaic wasteland Jorge looked over a pool of lava then asked a question "dis place stinks," he rinkled his nose "why does any one live ere?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The question remained unanswered, the members not knowing why anyone did want to live here.
And those who knew didn't feel like giving the long answer required to make the ogryn understand.

But the long story short, in Inferna's youth, the explorers led by Zachariaz Pheist found the trecherous system during the age of strife.
The system a searing inferno, two suns casting the planets into a flaming torture, filled to the brink with destruction and flame, the system was to be abandoned.

But their fortune struck against them, and a huge warpstorm imprisoned them here and they were stuck for ages.
Only during the horus heresy did the warp storms abide, and the system was rediscovered.

The priesthood of inferna had flourished, the abundance of resources had made them one of the most powerful collection of forge worlds in existance.
But the extreme solitude had made them differ from all other in unusual ways in ways of culture and tradition.

During the day, the group had made good pace and was ascending a intercontinetal ridge, the high ground was flanked on both sides with deep canyons with mud and lava rivers in their deeps.
The ridge led straight to the second plasma forge, Sol secundus.

And army would be too slowed down if moving along the ridge, and be easily spotted by the forge defenses.

So going here with a small group of operatives here is rather safe, since no one is really looking.

A few kilometres to the left, the ground suddently starts shaking, rhytmically beaten by marching boots....
And then you could see them, the grand army inferna, millions upon millions of red robed skitarii covered the plain in a perfect marching column, every single footfall in synch, marching towards sol secundus.
On the other side, the gibbering tide emerged, nothing organised or rhythmic was to be seen from the tide, just millions upon millions of heretek spawn scurrying towards the loyal forces.

Both sides supported by a multitude of warmachines, huge tanks looked like small squares of dark metal in the huge horde of skitarii.
Large spider bots, much like the one Nils faced in the end of the exorscists in all sizes was randomly scattered in the advancing tide.

But most frightening of all, from the tide, an monstroscity rised, towering over the armies in such a way it seemed impossible, a monstrous arachnoid machine that made the advancing hordes appear as two different carpets beneath it's huge bulk.

It seemed grim for the forces of inferna, but from behind a large strange pillar of twisted rock, he strode out.
God-machine of legion inferna, the grand warlord Ignis Iuratus, supported by the warhound Vulpus Cruor, advancing towards the heretek army.

The towering warlord looking like an infantryman facing some tyranid biomorph, but instead of flesh it was steel, instead of fighting in a warehouse, they fought upon the plains of Sol.

The weapon discharges from both sides was immense, the arachnoid super construct, much like their smaller brethren shot purple energy bolts from its legs, a huge cutting beam firing from its mouth.
Ignis Iuratus taking a wide legged posture, taking a direct hit on the void shield from the beam.
The ground shoock, thousands died but the warlord emerged uscathed from the gigantic black cloud.
Then he responded in kind, the arm weapons discharged and blasted into the huge metal behemoth and wounded it griveously, the scream of the beast piercing the eardrums even up here.

As the warhound advances and fires it's weapons into the gibbering tide, the two carpets of death begin the exhange of fire.
It looks more like a constant stream of lasers than individual shots from this distance, the devastating barrage of gunfire cuts down countless enemies that only climbs over their dead and renew the carnage.
Small flaming projectiles, probably the size of sentinels, but from here they looked like small matches beeing thrown at a black carpet, exploding and dying out in blasts of pyrotechnics.

As the awe-inspiring battle begin on your left, dozens of aircraft suddently scream by on your right, far up in the sky, on both sides of the ridge a massive air battle between fury interceptor and winged deamons duke it out in airduels.
Aircraft and deamonic beasts the size of building rain down around you and the battle scene engulfs the area completely.

But at its centre, in a strange eye of the storm, you remain unnoticed, and undangered.
A rare first class ticket to the show that is inferna doing war with their most hated foe.

The names of the titans only known to Judico an Val, but they stil remained an impressive sight.
Far in the distance, like some huge roach the forge was visible. Belching fumes and black clouds.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Ignis Iuratus and Vulpus Cruor," Judico breathed, making the sign of the ommnisiah over his chest. The blessed titans were awe inspiring in their majesty and terrifying in their power. They were the instruments of the Machine God, the incarnations of the Omnissiah and they demanded respect. He was probably the only member of the group who knew the names of the God Machines which was only right considering he was a tech priest of mars and they were not.

He felt a feeling of pride when he saw the great guns of the titans wounding the monstrous spider mahine hybrid that fought with their foe while the God Machines were barely scratched by it's weapons. It was sign of the might of the Omnissiah that they were managing to turn the tide of the battle single handed. Judico wished that he was down there, fighting in their shadow but he was not. He had been assigned to the Inquisitor and now he had a duty to fufil. He would have to save fighting with the God Machines till anpther day...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The sight of god-machines doing war made the entire group stand awestruck and stare for some time.

But time was of the essence, and the battle around them was getting dangerously close as a duelling pair of fliers swooped past just half a mile to the west.

And with a sickening boom, a fury crashed into the ridge sliding into a cascading fireball lining their future path with oily flames.
Time to get a move on, the path was clear for now but who knew for how long.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Order versus Chaos. This planet exemplified that struggle in the truest sense. Fighter craft speeding through the sky, driven on by engineering wrought through logic and faith, fighting mindless aberrations wrought solely from raw emotion and insanity. The landscape even showed this truism; volcanic faults and calderas backlit by cyclopean forges created by the hands of Man. Then there was this group, a small group, motley at best, heretical at worse, trekking slowly towards its objective. Men, abhuman, psyker, genetically engineered killing machine, Xeno… if one was to tell Reg not a fortnight earlier that he would have fallen in with such a group, he would have balked. But now the composition of the group did not matter, as desperate times called for desperate measures. 

As Reg popped a piece of his rations into his mouth, he could feel, then hear, the footsteps of millions upon millions of combatants on a nearby field of battle. “Emperor protect…” Reg trailed off as he dropped to the ground instinctively. The tide of infantry was nothing compared to the cyberdaemon monstrosity that trod in its midst. Across the field Reg could see the fabled form of two Titans… a Warlord and Warhound.

Reg had only heard tales of the God-machines of the Titan Legions. The stories paid them no justice, as to see them in action was a once in a lifetime event, perhaps for their rarity or that if a Titan is fielded, the situation has turned most dire. Viewing down his scope, Reg could not help but be stunned at the terrible serenity with which the Titans fought. If any closer, Reg surmised his eardrums would be shattered and internal organs damaged merely from the report of their weaponry.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Reg suddently remembered a few simple numbers from the tactical display upon the ship.
It seemed so distant now, but he for no apparent reason recalled... legio inferna, 72% of the legio stationed on Sol, reinforcements are on route.

The entire legio was to fight on sol, almost 50 titans was to trod upon the scorched ground of this outcast forgeworld.
All classes, even the dreaded emperor class titans was to engulf this planet in volcanic death.

This, Val and Judico knew, many in the group have also heard the stories of the legio inferna on several occasions doing battle so fiercely that the entire atmosphere was set ablaze with their combined infernal weaponry.

Suddently, echoing over the fields of Sol, Ignis Iuratus spoke, his massive speakers brought forth the princeps voice over the sea of battle and his words was.
"-Fatus Ignatum, INFERNAL DOOM!!!" And with those words, a huge missile was launched from inside Ignis Iuratus carapace. It hurtled through the air into the horde of hellspawn and went straight through a leg of the monstrous mechanical monstrosity.
Severing the leg in two, before the scream of the monster or the mechanical screeches of metal beeing severed could be heard, everything went silent.

The entirety of the skitarii horde seemed to turn around and sit down in perfect unison, while the deamon horde began to run from the site the missile had landed, but it was far to late.
A sea of plasma and promethium was rapidly expanding from the impact crater, engulfing hellspawn in their thousands in searing flaming death, in a way seemingly defying physics the fiery inferno began to rise into a dome of pure white fire, rising to a hundred metres high, the dome suddently collpapsed and exploded in such a powerful blast that all was blinded lest they covered their eyes.

A shockwave, even at this distance hot as standing close to a bonfire slammed into the group, the air-current ripping at their clothes almost toppling them over.

When the white light faded, the entire sky was raining fire, like some hellish novel about a deamon world, fire rained from the sky in large lumps of flaming red rocks, debris and fuel.
And amidst the inferno, the imposing visage of Ignis Iuratus closed in fast on the huge mechanical monstrosity, its screams had not stopped until it felt the mega-melta cannon of the warlord punched into its face, the huge terrifying machine somehow expressed fear as Ignis Iuratus broadcasted.
"-Feel the flaming fist of inferna!" And with those words the huge melta weapon cut the monstrous machine in two, detonating as they fell impossibly slow engulfing Ignis in a sea of flames.

In unison, the skitarii horde turned and stood up once again and began the march of death anew.
Far into the horizon, other similar detonations could be seen in the distance, hundreds of miles away, showing that the battleline covored most of the planets surface.

As a rain of fire fell upon the ridge, the group was awestruck once again.

[OOC, I love Inferna ]


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As skorching flames rain down upon you, you realise the peril of the position you are in.

Irontoe- Master sergeant Haller Stockmeyer 
Haller screams out.
"-We need to get of this ridge, come this way!" As he begin to sprint along the ridge.

Therizza- Reginald Balfour the inquistorial stormtrooper.
Seeing Haller move out snaps you out of the trance of the battle below.
You also begin to sprint.

Dragonkingofthestars- Jorge the Ogryn.
With a confused visage, you let out.
"-Where's we going?" And then jogs after the others, easily keeping pace despite your wounds.
Santaire- Magos Judico Indol
You make the sign of Inferna, then you move out after a short prayer.

Deathbringer- Granitas VaL, Sanctioned psyker
The wave of death that sweeps over you is overpowering... for a lesser psyker. With some grunts of pain from old age you move out.

Karak the unfaithful- Sergeant Nils Vernso of the Exorscists.
You realise your folly and curse your own laxity, and move out with great speed.

Jackinator- Srythar Erianal the Ûlthwe ranger.
All along you were waiting for the others to move out, you were going to leave without them just as Haller moved out.
With light bounding steps you sail over the rugged landscape, not weighed down like the humans who have to struggle through the environment.


The dark forge looms beyond, and you are getting closer to your goal.

[OOC, sorry for double post but my players don't seem to post *stern glare * Just to get people going.]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Nils didn't have much time to react before the bombardment began. A ground around him erupted in fire and smoke.
"seriously?!" he shounted "theirs a whole fucking army out there and their shooting at US?!"
The sergeant did a not so-agile dive as a large cannon destroyed the ground where he had been standing. well, its not easy to do that in power armour. The others had began to make their way to cover and Nils realised he was being left behind.

He grunted and ran after them.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, nice initiative there, good to see that someone have noticed the fire raining from the sky. , Waiting for some more to post.]


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As the group ran through the battlezone, fiery death rained from the sky and go-machines kept doing their lethal art.

From the right, a flying deamon was shot down by a pair of Fury interceptors, it was heading.... straight for the group!!

Reg screamed "-MOVE MOVE MOVE!!!" whilst all haller could express was "-Aw shit..."
"-Run you lazy fucks!" Nils boomed out and the group ran for their lives.

The beast crashing where they had been mere seconds ago, the shockwave knocking everyones balance, and Val fell to the ground.
Thinking that he was getting too old for this, a big friendly hand was outstretched for him, and Jorge helped him up.

The immidiate danger had calmed a bit, and the group was leaving the main battlelines.
Soon the group would have to choose their path.

Going to the wounded wall, find some lost air vent, or going trough the trash incinerators?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

As a moment of clam decended upon the group Nils brought himself to his feet and observed the scene. the old man Val was helped to his feet by Jorge, the dumb idiot who was actually quite soft.
"Man" He breathed "that was fucking close" it would have been a very unheroic death if they had all been crushed by something that was already dead.

It was obvious they couldn't stay here, the mission was to get inside the plasma forge, not ripped to pieces by daemons and alike. His squad didn't die for nothing. But their was ganna be no easy way to get there alive. The trash incinerators looked like their best bet, it was dangerous but he doubted anyone would be guarding it.

"I say we head through the waste incinerator unit, what sort of person guards those places anyway?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As Nils worded his thoughts, the group was busy catching their breaths and getting a hold of themselves.

And they all thought of the different choices at hand, the incinerators would probably be unguarded, or very lightly guarded. But the automated incinerators would destroy them if they were not careful.

The broken wall was more likely to be well guarded, and the sewers.... well no one knows what they would find there.


----------

